# A Touch of Evil- A Supernatural RP (Recruitment)



## Midge913

*A Touch of Evil​*
*Setting:*

The year is 1578 and all of Europe is gripped and emersed in the middle of the Renaissance. It is an era where the Western world has come out of the barbarism and ignorance of the Dark Ages and has turned its sights on the enlightenment of mankind. Advancments in science, art, philosophy, and literature characterize and age were the thinkers of the human race are setting their sights on the world around them and interpreting that world in a brand new way. The invention of the printing press, the Mariner's Compass, and the discovery and more widespread use of gun powder, changed the very way that men exchanged and disseminated ideas, explored the world and waged war. The discovery of new continents and discoveries in the fields of astronomy and physics have begun to change the way mankind thought of itself in relation the the world around them. To the scholars and thinkers of the day it was primarily a time of the revival of classical learning and wisdom after a long period of cultural decline and stagnation.

The Catholic Church, though its influence had been challenged by the likes of Martin Luther,John Calvin, John Wycliffe, and Jan Hus, had a solid hold over the minds and hearts of European's. In Britain the Church of England, newly seperated from the Vatican, held sway over the people there. Each of these powerful religious entities were teaching, and had been teaching, their congregations that the old superstitions, legends, and myths of the various clans, tribes, and kingdoms were nothing but stories of the past. Though the simple peasants and lowerclass citizens had grown up being told that things like boogey men, ghosts, vampires, and ghouls did not exist. Men still made sure that the lamps were lit and that they were behind the threshold of their homes before dark. Superstition was the name of the game and with events like the Spanish Inquisition a recent and cutting memory, men learned to fear what was different. They learned that to believe in the supernatural was to ask for pain and punishment from the unbending belief of the present day Church. Despite the willful ignorance of the population, despite the people's growing disregard for the unusual and unexplained, people still died in their beds of unexplained circumstance and went missing. Under the pall of superstition, things still went bump in the night. 

Amidst this chaotic time of change there were people, a select few steeped in the knowledge of the occult, legends, myths, combat, and magic. Since the beginning of human times these type of people could be found. Those with direct first hand knowledge of the supernatural. They were men and women that learned all they could about the things that existed on the fringes of human society. Things that preyed on the weak. These soldiers against the tide of evil and bestial creatures and entities that threatened man kind were simply referred to as Hunters. 


*Plot and Background:*

In this roleplay, the players will take on the role of a Hunter. Whether it be a paladin of the Holy Church, a Sister of the Order of Damocles, a tribal mystic, or an outcast mage, you will find yourself thrust into the underground war that wages against the horrors of the night. You will run in circles of people that have participated in mystic clensings, people decended from ancient Druids and pagan priests, and people that have taken up sword, shield, and spear against the ranks of the undead, killer ghosts and poltergeists, and vampires. The battle hardened Wardens of the Night who have seen it all and through breadth of experience have experienced everything from humanities worst night mares.

Each hunter is a different from the next as snowflakes in a blizzard, ranging from well armored, well funded Paladins of the Holy Church, sponsored by secret mystic orders hidden within the heirarchy of the Vatican, to plain robe wearing backwoods parish priests armed only with the symbol of their Lord and a stout cudgel, to rough tongued roguish men of no particular faith at all, eschewing the trappings of religion for the blade and bow. Amongst the ranks of the Hunters you will also find men from bygone ages. Druids, wizards, Shamans, and Holy men, whose traditions escaped the purge by the Vatican over the course of millenia. Men whose very existence is anathema to the teachings of the predominate societies of Europe. The only thing that each of these warriors has in common is the mandate that they have either received by birth or the calling they have taken up because of personal experience, to protect mankind from the denizens of the old world, the monsters that have stalked the darkness since men huddled in caves, pressing against each other for warmth. 

Most Hunters come to the business of the supernatural because they experience it first hand. A loved one slain by a vengeful spirit, a child stolen in the night by some vindictive fae, a ghastly possession that ends up claiming the life of a mother, a father, a brother, or a sister. They come to the business of the occult and Hunting to seek vengence or retribution. They learn to kill the beast that stole the life of the innocent close to them. This sprials as they fall deeper and deeper into the life, they learn more and more about what is out there, they become obsessed with the Hunt. Whether this obsession comes from the act of finding an killing the beast or spectre whose trail they have come across, the thrill and adrenaline rush that comes from taking on the supernatural, or whether it acting the protector depends on the individual Hunter.

Others come to it because their family has Hunted. Generations of fathers, sons, mothers, and daughters taking up the mantel of their predecessors to continue a tradition as old as mankind itself. These types are rare, reclusive, untrusting (not that the other variety isn't), leary of those not of the family. They tend to live life on the road, travelling from town to town, searching out those in need of their skills. Never staying in one place long, they work from the shadows, Hunting, protecting the lives of hundreds of people over a lifetime of plying their trades. These hunting families are almost as elusive as the forces they fight against. 

The final type are the Hunters that are trust into the trade due to their religion. Paladins of the Order of Judea, Sisters of the Order of Damascus, Hindu shaman, Native American Medicine Men, Tribal Priests, soothsayers, all fight against the supernatural evils that lurk in shadowy corners because the oaths they have sworn compel them to do so. Often radical in their approach, other Hunters fear them almost as much as the evils they Hunt. Often these religious zealots have been known to put Hunters of the first two kinds to the sword for the knowledge they hold. Though some are able to think outside the restrictions of their orders or creeds, a majority of them are unbendable, unbreakable in conviction, that they barely think for themselves. 

Though all around these Hunters lurks the evils that think as man as nothing but a source of food or passing amusements, there are supernatrual entities that rest on the side of good. The Seelie Court of the Fae, the Mage's Council, The Order of St. Bartholemew, a refuge for people with talents that fall outside the normal relms of humanity, and a whole host of other creatures, most of which have passed into the annals of myth and legend. Though the world as a whole has chosen to ignore the presense of the supernatural, any good hunter knows that just because something has passed into the bedtime stories and old wives tales that cirulate during meals and over camp fires, doesn't mean that the creature or being described in the tale does not exist. Most legends are based in fact and the Hunters know that most of the legends are very much alive, passing through the ages reveling in their immortality, or proliferating their race right under the noses of the humans to frightened to acknowlegde their existence. 

The plot of this RP will follow you, the Hunters. You have all heard, through various channels and whispers, the the legendary Hunter, Vladamir Prokofski, has been seeking out Hunters. Men and women of exceptional ability for a Hunt. The quarry he seeks is not mentioned, but most of you will have heard legends of Vladamir, knowing that close to 20 years ago he dropped off the grid, most assuming he was dead. That he is back and that he seeks help, speaks to the seriousness of his cause. So from where ever you happen to be in the world, you travel to Rome, the seat of the Church to seek out this legend amongst your kind. 

The final note that I have in terms of the plot, is that for a good chunk of the RP you will not be working as a huge group. You will be split into teams, 2-3 people, and sent out on assignments. There are times where you may venture out on your own, just yourself and your skills pit against a world that seems to be falling apart at the seams. 

*The Rules:*

I am looking for 8-12 players.

1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and i remove you from the roleplay.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 2 paragraphs(7 sentences per paragraph) for each post. I am really going to be watching post quality on this one folks. There are time where your character may be on their own for weeks at a time, working on their own, or with an NPC and I want the descriptive quality to reflect what your character is thinking, feeling, and doing. If you get a PM from me asking for you to expand on something, I am not trying to be a dick, I just want this thing to be an enjoyable read for everyone involved and for those that might be following in the shadows. 
4) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates as you will be fighting powerful monsters and enemies.
5) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
6) Post atleast once per update.
7) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.
8) Updates will typically be on Friday

*Character sheet:*

One thing about character sheets before I get started. In my other RP's I have gone on a first come, first serve basis for special slots or ranks. This RP is going to work a bit different. For something that has a limited number, I am going to consider all of the character sheets submitted that may want a particular slot and choose, based upon quality and creativity, the sheet that seems best for the spot. Again, do not get bent out of shape if yours isn't selected, I will remain as objective as possible, but just throw in a sheet for something else. The spots that are limited, in my opinion, require a lot of writing skill and ability to process ideas onto paper, and I just want the best sheet for the spot. 

Name:

Sex: Maximum of two female characters

Age: you have a pretty wide range here. I don't want anything under 18 and nothing over say 55. Remember this is the 1500's so the life span of the average human wasn't incredibly long in most cases. If you want to go older, you better have a compelling reason that really fits your character. The only exception to this is the characters who end up being mages, your life span is much longer so make your characters anywhere between 35 and 200.

Appearance: Paint a picture with words telling us what your character looks like. This is again going to range to all corners of the western world and perhaps even Asia and perhaps the America's. Travel to and from the Americas and the orient was fairly common, if not dangerous, during this time. Nothing outlandish. Remember that you are trying for the most part to go unnoticed by normals and of course, you are all human. 

Personality: I will flat out refuse a character sheet that does not have a fairly descriptive personality. I use this section more than any other section of the character sheet when writing your updates. Be thourough. If you are the silent brooding type, say why. If you are eccentric, explain how. This section needs to be a good sized paragraph because this, after the first few opening posts, will be what most players refer to when the write their characters interaction with you. 

Background: Be descriptive. Where are you from, what happened throughout your life. What got you involved in Hunting. Be descriptive and be detailed. This section will heavily play into your choosen character type and should throuroughly describe what brought you to the present. 

For the background, only 3 characters can come from a Hunting family. If those who are interested want to work together, I don't mind if they are from the same family or not. 

Character class: These are listed below. Choose only one, no multi-classing.
Class Restrictions:

No limit on normal fighters
2 Paladins
1 Knight of the Cross
2 Priests
3 Tribal Shamans
2 Warrior Priests
1 Sister of the Order of Damascus
1 Elementalist
1 Illusionist
1 Alchemist


Powers/abilities: These are also listed below. They will be contingent on the character class you choose. 

Equipment: Seeing as I will be allowing a very large variety of backgrounds, this section is going to be a bit dependent on your own research of your choosen class. For example: Someone who chose the Tribal Shaman character class has a variety of cultures and nationalities to choose from. If you chose to take your character from the North American Native Americans you would most likely have a variety of bone, obsidian, or iron knives, a bow and arrow, a herb pouch, Etc. If you choose to take your character from the Celtic traditions you may carry a scythe, sickle, or Twisted Iron-wood staff. I am leaving this fairly up to personal choice, like with the background, but I want you to try and remain traditional. Do some research, pick something that interests you.

The Character classes:
Warrior:
This one is pretty self-explanatory. The warrior can be a back-alley strong arm, a skilled swordsman, a noble knight, or a Martial artist from some far off country. You can choose your area of expertise, but be sure to describe in your background how you developed your skills. 

This character class can be broken down into three sub-classes, you must choose one. 

The fighter: 


no embelishments, no fancy mumbo jumbo, just a skilled warrior that brings his mettle, brains, and brawn to a fight. This ranges in skillset from a swords man, noble and proud, to a skilled knife fighter quick and dexterous.
 

The Paladin: 


This is a warrior who is dedicated to the Church, the Catholic Church. This man would be a monk, or priest, who has been sponsored by the secretive Order of Judea. He is a radical, carrying onto the battle field a religious zealotry that is beyond compare. His simple reignments will be adorned with the signs of the Cross, and upon his breast will be the crest of the Order of Judea. The Paladin also has the Repel Evil power listed below under the Clerics entry.


The Knight of the Cross: 



This man would be one of purest heart. Dedicated to his faith, believing beyond all reason that the Lord Almighty will watch over him. Despite his station, and burden, he is a normal man, living a normal life, waiting for some call that only he and his fellow Knights seem to be able to hear, to send him off into the world to battle the forces of Darkness. It is his belief that God has chosen him to wield one of the three holy blades known as the Swords of the Cross. Into the crosshilt of each of these swords are one of the nails believed by the Church to be the nails that affixed Christ on the Cross. Its blade shines with the pure light of the wielders unshakeable faith, a faith that creates a magic all of its own. It is believed that the sword, given to king Aruthur by the Wizard Merlin, was indeed one of these swords. If you choose to go after the lone Knight of the Cross spot, we will discuss more in depth what your weapon is capable of after I choose who gets the spot.
 

Cleric:
This category of character encompasses all of the religious personas from all around the world. From Native American Medicine Men, to Catholic priests. The abilities for each one will be outlined below, but there are three abilities that encompass All Four subclasses. 


Faith Healing: Whether through the use of herbal remedies or the Laying on of Hands, clerics, through prayer and communion with their gods, are able to bring relief from pain and minor healing to those injured in the course of a Hunt. Though there have been miracles known to happen, it is rare that a Cleric can bring someone back from the brink of death, but Faith Healing has been known to knit bones, close lacerations, and stem internal bleeding. 

Repel Evil: By brandishing the symbol of their faith, the cleric can cause entities from beyond the grave to turn away. The holy light that emits from the Clerics symbol is anathema to Ghosts, Spirits, certain forms of the Undead, and minions of the evil gods. They turn away from the glow as if it pains them to look upon it.

Spite: By kneeling humbly in the face of their god, prayers of praise and beseechment on their lips, at during times most dire, a Cleric can call upon their deity for intervention. The form that this intervention takes is different for every faith and creed, but inevitably the deity will show mercy upon their faithful servant, striking down the enemy in question.

Sub-classes: You must choose one.

Priest: 


For the purposes of this roleplay this will include only members of the Christian Church. This can be Catholic, Protestant, or Anglican, but the latter two would need a good solid background section. 

 in addition to the above Cleric abilities, the Priest has the ability to expel unclean spirits from a person that has been possessed. Though most people believe that possessions are the work of the Devil and his minions, Men of the Cloth that have become Hunters know that their has not been a recorded Daemonic Possession in over 1000 years. That the possessing entity is a malcious spirit or ghost that has taken control of the person. Priests are very knowledgeable, well schooled in the occult, literature, philosophy, and history. They tend to work in teams with either Paladins of the Order of Judea, or a Warrior priest of the Order of St. Michael. Rarely skilled in the art of physical combat, the priests tend to apply their considerable knowledge, and faith based abilities in a capacity of leadership, interrogation, and clensing.


Tribal Shaman:


Oh my this is a sticky one and I am probably going to be shooting myself in the foot here with this, but if you choose a Tribal Shaman you will be allowed to choose a two abilities that pertain to the particular cultural background you have choosen. This can be anything from the rumors of shapeshifting ability amongst the Indian Tribes Northe America. To stormcalling amongst the Norse peoples. There is a potential for power playing here and I wont have that. Try and make your abilities in line and no more powerful than the ones for other classes. I will be policing this rather heavily, so don't go over the top.


Warrior priest: 


Retains the same abilities as a cleric, but possesses a martial skill well above the other sub-classes. Preferring blunt, crushing weapons like warhammers, clubs, and flanges to the sword and shield tactics of their Paladin brethren, Warrior priests are still able warriors, but not to the extent of the Warrior class.


Sister of the Order of Damascus: 


The Sisterhood of the Order of Damascus is an ancient society, thought to have its originations around the time of the reign of King Solomon. They were coutesans, concubines, and women closets to the ancient kings that took on additional roles as protectors, body guards, and counselors. As history progressed, they became an Order taken over by the Church. By the 12th century they were an Order of Nuns, dedicated to fighting the enemies of the church. Though their numbers are small and their order hidden from a majority of the leadership in the Vatican, the Sisterhood acts in much the same capacity as the Warrior Priests of the Order of St. Michael. They are skilled with the sword and dagger, but their true power comes from their devotion to the Lord. It is if sometimes, God himself takes notice of their activities, placing a sheltering hand around them to protect them from harm.

In addition to the abilities listed under the Clerics section, the Sisterhood has an additional ability called the Shield of Faith. In the times of most dire combat, when all seems lost, a whispered prayer of dedication and loyalty escapes the Sister's lips and a glowing nimbus, a symbol of their favor, surrounds them. During these times it is as if weapons either miss or bounce off the protective energy that surrounds them.


Mage: 

The art of the Magi is one that is slowly disappearing from the world. For centuries the Chuch has hunted down, tortured, and killed those that practice the magical arts, and as such many of the skills, spells, and formulae that used to exist have passed beyond human knowledge. Still, there are still those that wield the forces of life and creation, powerful spellcasters that can burn their foes to ash where they stand, or drive the mind mad from illusions and enchantments. All of these men, though there are a few women admitted, are apart of the Mage's Council. They are the governing body responsible for all humans that practice the art of the arcane, there are no exceptions. They follow laws, laid down by the first council, seven in all, and the only punishment for breaking them is death. The practice of necromancy, killing another human with magic, mind control, time travel, are a few of the commandments that are not broken by respected members of the council and any human found practicing these arts, or committing one of these crimes is dealt with in the harshest manner. There are three different sub-classes to the mage class, you must choose one. However there is an ability that is common to the Mage class as a whole:


Cantrips: All wizards have spells and abilities that are not flashy or showy, but help them in everyday life and research. Things such as lighting a candle with a snap of the fingers, levitating small objects, and other small spells are common to all three forms of Mage. (In terms of what this does for you in a roleplaying sense is that it provides you with character developing thing and desciptive opportunities. A rule of thumb here is that if it is going to effect another person, it is not a cantrip. If you have questions during your posting about this, get with me.)

Elementalist:


Simply one can control the forces of nature, fire, earth, wind, and water bow to your command. As you complete your character, I want you to choose at least one but no more than three spells that relate to each of the elements. Remember you are not a god, you are a human, treat these powers accordingly. I want a description of what the spell does and what is required to cast it. For those of you that have played D&D each of your spells must have a Material, Vocal, and physical component. As far as material things go, nothing wierd like $1000 dollar pearls, but I want each spell to have a component that you must carry with you to use it. For these things your Material component does not have to be something that is used up, but if that is the case you must have spent sometime creating the foci(item that focuses magical energy) and if your item gets damaged or broken, it will take you time to rebuild it. You can make Foci for two, and only two, of your spells. For items that are consumed with each casting, you will have 2 uses per spell of materials on you at any one time(questions on this, get with me)


Illusionist:


You cloud men's minds with the power of your magic. Though this seems like a violation of one of the laws of magic it is not. The magic that you use effects one of the senses. Examples would be creating phantom objects or opponents, creating duplicates of yourself to confuse an enemy, disappearing from sight to reappear in another place. For this subclass you will need to choose and create 9 different spells that fall into the illusion category. As with the Elementalist spells I want a description of what the spell does and what is required to cast it. For those of you that have played D&D each of your spells must have a Material, Vocal, and physical component. As far as material things go, nothing wierd like $1000 dollar pearls, but I want each spell to have a component that you must carry with you to use it. For these things your Material component does not have to be something that is used up, but if that is the case you must have spent sometime creating the foci(item that focuses magical energy) and if your item gets damaged or broken, it will take you time to rebuild it. You can make Foci for two, and only two, of your spells. For items that are consumed with each casting, you will have 2 uses per spell of materials on you at any one time (questions on this, get with me.)


Alchemist:


The alchemist works with potions and solutions more than he does with spells and incantations. Over the course of the centuries these mages have also become known as battle mages as they also spend time developing their combat skills, though the will not possess anywhere near the skill of a trained warrior. For this Class I want you to choose and create 1 magical item and 6 potion receipes. These can be whatever you want them to be but you need to tell me how each one was made and what it does. Of the potions that you create you can carry all of the different receipes at one time, with enough for two doses of each one. For your magical item, make it useful. The potions doses are consumed upon use and once depleted it takes time and your lab to recreat them so use them sparingly. Again, any questions on this let me know.


I realize I am opening myself up to being taken advantage of when it comes to the power of the mage abilities. Recognize though that your close combat ability as a mage is virtually non-existent, save for the Alchemist, but still you are not going to want to go into combat with a whole nest of vampires. YOU WILL LOSE. The mage is a ranged and thinking character, treat it as such. If you want to avoid any problems, PM me the list of spells or potions your are interested in and we can talk about them, tweaking them until they are near the level of power I am looking for. 

*Current Characters:*
1) Robin Blake- Warrior/Fighter/Male- Played by Bane_of_Kings
2) Freja Asmund- Cleric/Norse Tribal Shaman/Female- Played by Karak the Unfaithful
3) Dragomir "Cel Soim" Vânătoaru- Warrior/Fighter/Male- Played by Yoyoyo12365
4) Sebastian Rodar- Warrior/Paladin/Male- Played by Tyranno the Destroyer
5) Eria Graef- Warrior/Fighter/Female- Played by Lord Ramo
6) Bishop Anders Sunesen- Cleric/Warrior Priest/Male- Played by Anilar
7) Edward Dacre- Warrior/Fighter/Male- Played by Santaire
8) Henry Edward Cross- Warrior/Fighter/Male- Played by HOGGLORD
9) Livoc Turnblad- Mage/Illusionist/Male- Played by Romero's Own
10) Alexander Valkium- Mage/Alchemist/Male- Played by Lord of the Night
11)Pieter Duvet- Warrior/Knight of the Cross/Male- Played by deathbringer
12)Johan Wetter- Mage/Alchemist/Male- Played by Rems


I think that is about everything. I look forward to seeing your sheets.


----------



## Lord Ramo

As you know per our msn convosation I shall have a character up soon.


----------



## Santaire

Yay, the long awaited rp from the interest check you posted up. Expect a character from me soon. Well, hopefully soon


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

wow, looks amazing.

I'll be back later to give it a proper read and might post a character up.


----------



## deathbringer

ill msn later in the day and should get something up


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll put up my character before the end of the day, looks interesting (hopefully I'll be able to stick with this one this time).


----------



## Malochai

I'll have a character up soon, just waiting for Midge to get back to me about a PM I sent him ... About a Native American shaman ...

EDIT: Right, Native American Shaman coming up, just trying to make a decent character that meets specifications


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

OK, having thought about it I thinking some kind of Norse Shaman. Which would take up the spot of a tribal shaman.

However, I believe by this point most of the Vikings had turned christian, so how about a tribe of traditionalist Vikings that have seperated themselves form the christian vikings and stuck to their pagan ways. Would this be acceptable Midge?


----------



## Midge913

Malochai said:


> I'll have a character up soon, just waiting for Midge to get back to me about a PM I sent him ... About a Northern American shaman ...


PM response sent. 



Karak The Unfaithful said:


> OK, having thought about it I thinking some kind of Norse Shaman. Which would take up the spot of a tribal shaman.
> 
> However, I believe by this point most of the Vikings had turned christian, so how about a tribe of traditionalist Vikings that have seperated themselves form the christian vikings and stuck to their pagan ways. Would this be acceptable Midge?


I am fine with this mate. It has always been my contention that there have been, and will always be traditionalists that endure centuries of time and change. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

Just so you all know, I have made some edits to the Elementalist and Illusionist class. I have restricted the amount of spells that you can make permanent Foci to cast them to two. The other spells in your compliment must have consumable spell components.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Would any of these classes have a crossbow (I would like to make a character with a crossbow)


----------



## Midge913

tyranno the destroyer said:


> Would any of these classes have a crossbow (I would like to make a character with a crossbow)


the Fighter class had the availability of a crossbow


----------



## Anilar

Not that im going to be one, but guess its on purpose there is no rogue class characters, thieves guild operatives, assasins and the like.

Guess a good old Norse War Cleric might be interesting, if not everybody has chosen priest classes.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> Not that im going to be one, but guess its on purpose there is no rogue class characters, thieves guild operatives, assasins and the like.
> 
> Guess a good old Norse War Cleric might be interesting, if not everybody has chosen priest classes.


There is not a thief class per se. All the skills though are available to the fighter class if that style of quick and silent knife fighting is what you are looking for. No one has mentioned a Warrior priest as of yet and and there are two available slots for that.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

kk will hopefully produce a chracter tommorow let me sleep on it


----------



## Lord Ramo

Character was up, but re-doing background.


----------



## Midge913

Ramo- Your character is tentatively approved. Since you are vying for both a female character and one with a Family background I need to see any other character sheets that are also interested in those characteristics. 

For everyone, along the lines of what I just said to Ramo, if you are interested in having a character that falls under the restrictions, I will be reviewing character sheets and making selections on THURSDAY JUNE 28th. If you want to have your sheet considered for one of those spots it needs to be in before 9am EST(GMT -4). After that point, positions will be first come first serve. It is my intention to have the action thread go live, MONDAY JULY 2nd. I will keep recruitment open until all spots have been filled.


----------



## Santaire

Ahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I only have a week and 2 days :cray:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Name:* Robin Blake 

*Sex:* Male 

*Age:* 19 

*Apperance:* Standing 5_"_8 in height, Robin Blake is an averagely built man who is neither overweight nor anorexic. He has short brown hair, with a hint of blonde. Wearing a costume that gives him a hint of a military look, Robin wears a linen, green coloured shirt when the weather is warm, which he uses for stealth when out hunting in forests. Over the shirt, he makes use of sleeveless light armour, which is designed for light skirmishes. Occasionally, he wears a hooded outfit when going undercover to mask his identity from anybody who is tailing him.

*Personality:* Robin is a loner, who doesn't often work with others and is often mocked by his elders because of his young age. He doesn't open up much because of his dark past, and he is a natural lone wolf, never one that trusts easily. He carries no possessions aside from his weapons and the gold and equipment needed to survive, as he gifts everything else that he owns to the poor so that they would not suffer the same fate as his village. Friendless, Robin doesn't talk much but when he does his voice belongs to someone with much more experience than one his age should have, and he is always careful to speak wisely and rarely makes witty or sarcastic comments. His eyes are brown, and he has tanned skin. 

*Background:* Born in a small English village, Robin first witnessed a supernatural attack at 15 years old when the corrupt Lord of the nearby town grew angry with the populace after they couldn't afford to pay monthly taxes to the Lord, so in order to make sure that they did not continue their 'rebellion', the Lord forged an alliance with a pack of Werewolves, and unleashed them on the unsuspecting village one night at full moon. Robin only survived because he was hunting at midnight in the forest to feed his family, and was distraught when he returned to the village to find it torched to the ground. Knowing that it was the Lord of the nearby town that committed this deed, Robin trained with every weapon that he had in his arsenal (a longbow, an array of daggers and a Broadsword), until he mastered his weapons. Travelling England seeking out those who could teach him new ways with the weapon, he gradually learned his trade at fighting the supernatural threat when he pledged himself to the cause of the hunters aged 18, one of their youngest recruits, being taught under another lone warrior, who was also an expert warrior but non religious. Training for another year, Robin finally returned to the town ruled by the Lord that was was responsible for the death of his village and, honing his weapons, infiltrated the well defended town and managing to kill the Lord and quickly escaped, leaving the town in a crisis following his departure. Returning to the ranks of the hunters, Robin vowed to see that wherever a supernatural threat threatened innocent lives, they would be hunted down and destroyed. 

*Character Class:* Warrior, Fighter. 

*Weapons/Equipment:* Longbow, quiver which can hold 25 arrows, an array of daggers and a broadsword. 

Hopefully this is okay, midge, let me know if there is anything that needs changing and I'll do so.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I did my homework on this one!

*Name:* Freja Asmund

*Sex:* Female, as is traditional with the Völva

*Age:* 38 (quite old for the time period)

*Appearance:* Freja looks as if she was once young and beautiful, but now she is older her youth appears be waring away. Although she is far from ugly, Freja is nothing compared to her former self. Freja stands at 5'5'' and wears her clothes like a traveller, with a brown cloak and simple clothes although a one look in her stormy grey eyes tells you she is no travelling for personal fortune, but to keep her religion alive.


*Personality:* Freja is a ambitious and firey person, but she is also wise, a think commonly found amoung the völva. Freja is able to keep herself cool and calm in even the most dire cirmcumstances and then act in such away that the entire situation may be turned in her favor. Freja had been alone for many years and it has been alone for a long time, and hasn't had anyone to call 'friend' for even longer and because of this sher does enjoy some good company, especially if they understand her trade.

*Background:* Freja is one of the few remaining völva, a shaman of the old pagan religion. Although she is not just a mere shaman, her duties include protecting her religion and making it sustainable. For those who understand what a völva can do, she is a sight to behold, but for others; a relic of a dying race.

She was born in Iceland, a remote place in the seas above Scotland where little or no ships bother to venture. Although most Vikings by this period had fallen to christianity the remotness of Iceland protected most of them from Christian influence and Freja's tribe remained traditional pagans. And one tradition of the pagans was to appoint a völva, a wise woman to watch over her tribe and when it was discovered Freja pocessed certain 'gifts' she became the prime candidate. For many years Freja lived on her island in peace, but not for long...

Eventually the influence of christianity began to creep into Iceland and despite Freja's efforts it was able to take route. But one night, while sleeping in her hut she was visted by the god Odin who told Freja she must venture out from this place a restore the Pagan flame, telling her if she did not ragnorok would fall upon them(confused about this bit, I can explain if you like because i'd be more symbolic than literal). Freja listened her god and ten years ago she started her never ending journey across Europe, where she would find Pagan people, beasts, fallen gods and anyone who would listen and spread the word of Odin.

Of course, simplely spreading the word isn't enough and eventually Freja found herself with a new role: Protector of her people. She must take on what the warriors of old could not, she must fight against the forces of darkness to ensure they survive. So now Freja must take on anything that might, has or will threaten her people. But while taking on the creatures of human nightmare the forces of 'light' also pose a threat. Christians don't understand Pagan life anymore, they were once people to be feared but now they are burnt at the stake as hereitics, as one of the few remaining Völva she cannot let that happen.

*Character Class:* Tribal Shaman

*Powers/Abilities:* As a völva, Freja practises the arts of Spá and Galdr. Spá is the art of prophecy and if somebody, anyone at all, asks her for a prophecy she will give them an answer, she cannot see the fture for herself, however.

Galdr is the art of spells and incantation, to use a spell of Gladr the völva must chant a certain 'song', Freja's current abilities are:
Stormcalling: The völva calls upon Thor, and the God of Thunder will reply by swinging Mjölnir through the heavens and releasing a storm upon the world. Thus creating thunder to shake the sky and lightning to scorch the earth.

Huginn and Muninn: The völva reaches out to Odin, the wisest of the Gods, and calls for Huginn and Muninn. Odin's ravens would usually fly around the world gathering knowledge for Odin, they see everything and miss nothing, if the völva is in good favor with Odin then she may ask for the raven's help to spy upon the world.

Madness: If the god Loki isn't too busy, the völva can ask him to reach into the minds of men and cause untold mischief. The targetted mortal is exposed to horrible hallucinations and visions for as long as the völva continues her chant.

Healing: Thanks to the teachings of Eir, a valkyrie with the power of healing, the völva is able to perform great feats of healing, one any 'normal doctor' could not do.

Repel Evil: By brandishing the symbol of their faith, the cleric can cause entities from beyond the grave to turn away. The holy light that emits from the Clerics symbol is anathema to Ghosts, Spirits, certain forms of the Undead, and minions of the evil gods. They turn away from the glow as if it pains them to look upon it.

*Equipment:* A branch cut from Yggdrasil (tree of life) as Freja's staff, she also carries a knife, herb pouch and collection of small religious objects.


The baove post has been approved by Midge! :biggrin:


----------



## dark angel

PM sent.

Also, Ramo, I think it’s only fair that I point out - There weren’t no mines in Wales back then.. So it couldn’t be a mining village. Oh, and - Damn you. Stealing my nation!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Im welsh as well mate. Just live in England thats all. and I didnt think of that... Time to change that then..


----------



## dark angel

Haha, I know you're Welsh. I don't forget things like that. >.>

I meant for a character, lol. I was going to make my character Welsh. But, can't have two sheepshaggers running around, now, can we? 

Yeah, I only noticed, 'cause I'm from a mining Valley. And, 'tis always nice to point these things out!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Haha yeah, I thought no one would go for a welsh character so I thought I be quick and throw one in there. We gotta represent Wales sometime


----------



## yoyoyo12365

*Name:* Dragomir "Cel Soim" Vânătoaru (Dragomir "The Hawk" Vânătoaru)

*Sex:* Male

*Age:* 23

*Appearance:* Dragomir has a sun tanned complexion, with a rough square cut jaw and a sharp brow. His hawk-like nose and shoulder length brown hair are part of the origin of his nickname. Under his sharp brow are cold blue eyes, that often shift to a dark green in times of stress. Like his father, Dragomir is a tall man, coming in at 6'2", and well muscled without being bulky. Marring his otherwise handsome features are three stark white scars, jagged but parallel, running from the middle of his left cheek down to the bottom of his jaw.

Dragomir wears a forest green tunic over his leather armor, with black trousers and dark leather boots. He wears the baldric to his sword underneath a dark cloak, clasped at his throat with his family crest.

*Personality:* Dragomir is a quiet man, and always appears calm. Underneath, though, he is a raging storm of anger and hatred for the beasts of the night. His outward bearing is set in place to protect himself, not giving away his emotions, knowing what can happen if they are discovered. The quietness of his nature also allows him to gather information without seeming to do so, and makes hunts that much easier. When it comes to people not of his family, Dragomir simply does not trust them, and has difficulty working with hunters outside of his family.

When Dragomir takes a target, he will work endlessly to reach it. If presented with an opportunity, he will take it, even if it puts himself or others at risk. This is another part of his nickname. His relentless nature comes from the deaths of his brothers, and his determination to fight for three men, allowing his brothers to live through him.

*Background:* The Vanatoaru family is a secretive, but very old, hunting family. The tradition among them is to have the eldest son take up the mantle of head hunter by the age of 20, and to pass him the family sword. Each hunter in the family takes the name of an animal to retain anonymity among local folk.

The Vanatoaru family originated in Germany, but were forced to flee into Romania when the Catholic Church took up influence in Germany. The family settled just outside of a small village known as Argel, and took up regular hunting to provide for themselves. The people of Argel only cared about the fact that strange things happened less with the Vanatoaru family around, and welcomed them with open arms.

Dragomir is the youngest of three sons, but he carries the family sword in place of his older brothers, who both passed before they reached 20 years of age. His eldest brother, Cel Urs (The Bear), was killed by a wolf man in the deep forests near Argel when he was only 13. The wolf man was believed to have been killed in the ordeal, but the body was never found.

Two years later, when Dragomir's remaining brother, Cel Lup (The Wolf) was 13, he went with their father, Cel Cerb (The Stag), out hunting in the night. The Stag came home three days later, battered and bleeding, carrying his dead second son in his arms. A wolf man had come after them. The Stag had managed to cut the ring finger off of the wolf man's right hand.

After his two brothers' deaths, Dragomir's training became increasingly intense. The Stag was determined that his last son would live to take up the mantle as the family Hunter. Three years after The Wolf had died, when Dragomir was 13, The Stag took Dragomir out hunting in the night.

This time, The Stag had heard rumors of a wolf man in the forests, a wolf man with only four fingers on his right hand. Again, they were attacked in the night by a wolf man. The wolf man rushed into their campsite, going straight for Dragomir's throat. Dragomir rolled backwards, but the creature caught him along his cheek, cutting three long lines down his face.

The fight was over as quickly as it had started, The Stag had known what would happen, and had prepared for it. The silver dagger came down into the thing's skull before anything else could happen. The Stag then looked down at Dragomir, and said to him 'You are my last, and you will fight as though you were all. You are my Hawk, and this is your first talon.' Then he handed the boy the silver dagger, and took him home.

Over the seven years following, Dragomir took it to heart to fight as well as three men. He trained hard, and studied all of the creatures that his family had record of. He learned their weaknesses, and he hunted them when they came near Argel. The Stag continuously refused him the opportunity to leave Argel, saying that he was not yet old enough to take up the Vanatoaru mantle and blade.

When The Hawk turned twenty, his request was finally granted. He was given the family sword, a well kept long sword with one edge gilded in silver and the family crest engraved in the blade near the hilt. He was told that he could always come back, and to avoid members of the church, as they would kill to have all the knowledge of the Vanatoaru family.

And so, The Hawk left his nest. He spent three years travelling, clearing up whatever the night led him to. He was sitting in a tavern in Germany, listening for rumors, when a name was said. Vladamir Prokofski. A famous hunter that had disappeared more than twenty years ago. They said that he had come back, and that he was at the Vatican in Rome, gathering hunters for some mission.

The Hawk rushed to gather his weapons and whatever provisions he could. He was going to Rome.

*Character class:* Warrior, Fighter

*Equipment:* Longbow, Quiver (holds 25 arrows), 20 arrows iron tipped, 5 arrows silver tipped, light leather armor, silver dagger, long sword silver edged, travelling cloak, hunter's kit (holy water, silver dust, rock salt, flint & steel)

**Any concerns or edits that need to be made, please PM me about them**
EDIT: Added height and build, added reasons for his personality. Also a note: Cel Soim is just Romanian for The Hawk, and this character always introduces himself as The Hawk, so as to keep anonymity.


----------



## Midge913

B_o_K, Karak, and YoYo. I have sent you PM's regarding your characters. Just a few edits or additions for each of you, but nothing major. So that is getting on well. 

It seems like folks are mostly interested in the Fighter class. I will be interested to see what other things crop up over the next couple of days.


----------



## Romero's Own

i would like to join this.

I will write up my character over the next few days.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

(Not exactly as I planned him but this chracter came to me)
Name: Sebastian Rodar

Age: 26

Appearence: Sebastian is 6'1 Making him tower over most people. His height makes him appear slow but he is thin and appears to have a bit of muscle on his arms and legs and has reactios as quick as a whip. His Light blue shirt is covered by a white as snow cloak which on the left hand side has a Massive gold cross sewn on with gold thread. The location of his heart bulges out a little because he has a bible hidden between his coat and shirt. He has snow white trousers and shoes. His trousers has a silver srucifix which dangles by a chain. His eyes are a Bright blue that appear to twinkle in the right light. From his neck hangs a solid gold Crucifix and he wears white gloves each with a painted outline of the crucifix he wears. All his teeth are in place except for one which comes out of his gums above the place it should be. His hair is cut short and is gray giving him the appearence that he is much older than he is.

Personality: Sebastian is normally withheld and secrative as he belives that he can cope with their deaths much easier to cope with.If you do manage to peirce his frozen outer layer you can get to his much more jolly side. In battle he is calm and collected and can provide a range of tactics and ideas for those that listen. He has a unparralled love for food, Animals and music all of which he can seemingly bond with through taste, Touch and sound

Background: Sebastians story begins with him as a small child where at his village the place was being slowly killed of by a unknown creature. A Paladin came across this town and offered his aid. The village told him what they knew and the Paladin set off into the woods where the villagers had said the attacks where coming from.

A couple of hours later when the sun had just set a group of humans emerged from the forest and where running from something. A Villager asked what was wrong at the leader of the group bit into the poor man neck sucking him dry. The vampires saw this as a reason to attack so they went forth slaughtering the villagers. From the forest the paladin came running a two handed hammer in his hand. The vampires where slaugfhtering the villagers and he was hard pressed to defeat them. In the end two had fled and the village was a ghost town.

The paladin prepared to leave when he heard a Soft crying noise from a house with it's door broken. he entered with his hammer raised and saw the cranage inside. Bolld had splatered the wall and in the corner was a small child where a woman had covered him her back covered in bite marks as she had obvously put up a fight. The paladin came over and tried to do his best to stop the bleeding but he couldn't. The mother knew her fate and pointed at the child and said "Take Sebastian" and then she died. The paladin agreed and took the child just palnning to drop him off at the next church.

On the way to the next town the child didn't even cry. He just asked questions and a lot of them. The paladin answered the best he could but most of the questions where directed at his job. After explaining the seventh time the childs blue eyes lit up and he said one thing that changed the idea of the paladin making him go past the town with a simple church and instead taking him to the main catholic church in the country. The child said "When I grow up I wanna be just like you."

After a couple of years the child had grown to age and was entered into the church as a monk. He worshiped God as well as a normal person but in his spare time he practiced with two swords he managed to get inside without any notice. At the age of sixteen he was finally noticed by the Order of Judea and managed to become a paladin. His first mission took him to a town which was being plauged with a lot of unknown deaths. Upon arrival he ordered a room and made friends with another lad about his age.

After a week there he was no closer but he had narrowed it down to a were-wolf. His friend agreed to stake out a house which Sebastian belived was the creature. At midnight the beast appeared but not from the house but right next to him. His friend was the were-wolf. He couldn't bring himself to kill him and the beast managed to kill someone else. With this he finally saw that he wasn't the lad he met anymore and killed him. Leaving the village he made a vow never to make friends again.

Character class: Paladin

Equipment: Two swords one made of silver the other made of steel each has a small gem in the hilt and have been blessed with holy water and the popes touch the swords look like this:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Edited my post. Hopefully the edits are okay.


----------



## Santaire

I'm just pointing this out Tyrrano so don't think I'm trying to be a dick but 6 foot in the 1500s would make you a giant, not just tall. The average English Bowman was less than 6 foot tall and the bow itself was 6 foot long. And they were tall


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Santaire said:


> I'm just pointing this out Tyrrano so don't think I'm trying to be a dick but 6 foot in the 1500s would make you a giant, not just tall


sorry not very good with history whats there is what I looked up just need to check what tall Would be in tis time


----------



## Rems

There still would have been 6 foot tall people, especially if you weren't a peasant (and so had a better diet. If you want a 'towering' character Tyranno, keep him six foot (or go higher). 

It's a fallacy that all or most pre-modern people's were significantly shorter than those of today. On average people were shorter; but only by an inch or so. Obviously it depends heavily on environmental factors and diet but you still had plenty of tall people. Recent archaeological studies in Britain on medieval skeletons showed them to be surprisingly healthy, even the peasants.

sources- a degree in medieval history.


----------



## Santaire

Oh, then sorry Tyrrano but I'm operating off what I'm being taught in my history classes and that was that people in the past were shorter than current people by a rather large amount. But after reading a short section of a book in which the main character is an English Bowman if you want him to tower over people have him a little bit over 6 foot because as I've said the average English Bowman wielding a yew bow was around 6 foot so have him sightly over.


----------



## Midge913

Bane_of_Kings: All good. Your character is accepted. 

Tyrrano: The height is just fine. I will send you a PM when I have more time to sit down to it regarding some minor edits.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Eira Gaeaf

Sex: Female

Age: 25

Appearance: Eira stands at 5”7, with a complexion as fair as snow. She has a slim build, allowing her to move quicker to fight her foes. Her hair is a light shade of brown, and falls down to her lower back. Usually when she is hunting she has this tied up in a ponytail, but when she is not, she allows it to fall freely. Eira has deep green eyes, with a slight grey tint to them, like some form of jewel. She wears a black travelling cloak, which she is able to wrap around herself completely to help her blend in with crowds seeing how she is only a woman. She wears a dress cut at the knee over the top of her leather armour, to disguise from people. 

Personality: Eira is a determined individual, hunting down the terrors that plague mankind’s nightmares with driven determination though it was not always so. She is not an individual that trusts easily, as is the nature of most hunters.

Eira tries to help people as much as she can, whilst seeing “ordinary” people as naive she still cares and doesn’t wish to see people get harmed if there is something she can do about it. This may be viewed as a weakness as it can be exploited against her, but Eira will do her utmost to protect everyone she can, whether it puts her in more danger or not. Eira is a patient person, being taught by her family the virtue of patience in hunting. 

Background: Eira Gaeaf was born into a fairly secluded Welsh village, to one of the oldest Hunting families in Wales and England. She was the second child of four, and at a young age she was given little time to herself, and was trained by her father and mother to carry on the legacy of the Gaeaf family, hunting the things that plague mankind from the shadows. 

Eira was taught that some of the most deadly weapons to the things that they hunted were not weapons like swords and axes, but salt, iron shards, fire and blessed water to name the most obvious. Not only was she taught this but she learnt how to wield a silver hatchet and shield, one of the weapons that had been passed down through the family after generations and which was looked after well. This weapon would become her close combat weapon of choice.

In her early teens she was taken on her first hunts, hunting down shape shifters with her Father and older brother who at this point had been taken on several hunts. It took a few weeks to track down the shape shifter, the family finally flushing it out of a cave system that it lived in on the coast where Eira killed it. 

Her father, proud that she had killed her first beast gave her a small shield as well to use with her hatchet, the outside edge being defined with silver, and her families symbol, a white tree on top of a red moon. She became an adept Hunter, going on more hunts with her older brother as her parents taught her brothers how to hunt. This allowed her family to take on more of the fiends that plague the darkness.

When she had just turned twenty she and her family tracked down a coven of Vampires across England, finally cornering them outside a small nearly abandoned village. The villagers spoke that pale faced beings, that only came at night had plagued them for months, and that it had forced most of the villagers to leave, taking up residence in their Lords mansion. Having finally caught up and cornered their quarry the family made their preparations to move in and kill the vampires. 

Over one night the Gaeaf family attacked and killed the entire coven, Eira personally taking the leaders head from his shoulders before they cleared through the house. To ensure that they were dead Eira’s younger brothers and mother burnt the bodies, whilst Eira, her father and eldest brother searched through the house, ensuring that none of the vampires were hiding, but it appeared that they had got them all. As Eira searched through the dark basement alone she came across a hideous sight, a mass grave where the bodies of the Vampires victims were thrown in a small pit, bodies rotting and bloated.

Eira also came across a cage where a young man named John, a simple hunter, was still alive, unbitten by the vampires. He told her that he had been hunting deer when the vampires grabbed him, knowing that the Hunters were close brought him back here and leaving him here until they had killed the Gaeaf family. Eira found herself entrapped by John, and released him. Afterwards the family burnt the house to the ground, Eira staying in the area for a couple of weeks to ensure that no vampires who had been separate from them came back. She stayed with John, learning from him how to use a bow and falling for him.

She decided that she would stay with John, trying to have a shot at normal life. Her family did not agree with her decision at all, receiving a letter from her about it. One night her father and eldest brother turned up, attempting to persuade her to leave John and come back with them. She argued with her father for ages, her brother staying quiet throughout.

After hours the two left, the parting words her father said was that innocents would be hurt by the action. However Eira would not be strayed from her new life choice, believing that she had a shot an normal life, and that she would not have to spend her entire life hunting down the creatures of the night.

He taught her how to hunt animals, honing her skills with a bow, her hatchet becoming less and less used. After months of peacefulness everything changed in one night. The two went out hunting, but got separated as they were chasing a deer, Eira splitting off to try and cut off where the deer was running to. She came across John again in a clearing, on his knees as a vampire, the last member of the coven that months ago she had put down, drained him dry. The Vampire had lain low watching Eira and John for a while, waiting to see why a Hunter was still in the area. When it realized it saw a chance of killing her, and wanting revenge for his destroyed coven took his chance. 

She had no weapons on her that could kill the vampire, and she knew it. Instead of charging in she ran, the vampire noticing her and following her, toying with her until she reached her home. Grabbing hold of her hatchet she wrestled with the Vampire, taking its head and burning the body after a brief struggle. 

She went back to the clearing where, she found John's body, drained completely with a look of fear across his face. She stayed by the body for hours, grief stricken. When the sun came up she burnt his body, ensuring that the Vampires taint was fully gone. She went back to the house, grabbing all of her belongings and enough food to make it back to her family.

After a week she arrived, tired and distraught. Her family welcomed her back, her father believing that she had learnt the hard way what happens when you let your guard down and overjoyed that she was back. She felt rage for a while, and would only hunt with her older brother, who realized that she blamed herself for what happened. She vowed to herself that she would do her best to save as many people as possible, so that no one would have to feel her pain at losing John.

Rumours began to surface as a Hunter named Vladamir Prokofski, was said to have reappeared after 20 years, which shocked the Gaeaf family because like most Hunters they had assumed him dead. Eira went to the Vatican in Rome, where Vladamir was said to be gathering hunters to face a grave threat. Eira gladly went, seeing this as an opportunity to save many lives, as well as to discover whether it really was Vladamir or an imposter.

Character class: Warrior/Fighter

Equipment: Bow and quiver which holds 25 arrows 10 of which are silver tipped the rest iron. She has a small silver hatchet and small shield (description of which can be found in the background section) a dagger, leather chest piece and greaves, cloak and Hunter supplies (salt, iron shards, holy water and tinderbox etc.)

Ok, think I am happier with this now, Midge, any problems just holla at me.


----------



## Malochai

Right, sorry about this but I'm struggling to come up with a convincing character. And, I'm already involved in like 12/13 RPs anyway, so I'm going to say I won't participate in this one, and I give up my Shaman position. Sorry, Midge!!


----------



## Midge913

Ramo- I sent you a PM. Eira is definitely looking more fleshed out, well done. 

Malochai- No problem mate. I completely understand. I wouldn't want you to struggle to work with this one especially since the things I have planned will require a bit more writing than usual, at least I think they will. 

Tyranno- I have sent you a PM.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

Just to make sure, the changes I made were good, yes? 
I'm just making sure, as I have not seen any acknowledgement of them so far, and I would like to have my character fully finished through by the judgement date.


----------



## Midge913

yoyoyo12365 said:


> Just to make sure, the changes I made were good, yes?
> I'm just making sure, as I have not seen any acknowledgement of them so far, and I would like to have my character fully finished through by the judgement date.


Sorry mate I have been on the boards sporadically over the course of the day, a bit of a plumbing emergency taking up most of my time, and I didn't notice you had made edits. Your character is all good and is in in more than enough time. As I have told everyone else looking at using one or more of the number restricted traits or classes you are tentatively accepted and in the running for consideration on decision day.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

I have made the neccersary adjusments Midge


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Damn I'm looking forward to this one, good job Midge!

However, Rome wasn't the best meeting point seeing as a few of us might get burned at the stake for heresy! :shok:


----------



## Midge913

tyranno the destroyer said:


> I have made the neccersary adjusments Midge


Very good mate. You character is in the cue for consideration on descion day. 



Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Damn I'm looking forward to this one, good job Midge!
> 
> However, Rome wasn't the best meeting point seeing as a few of us might get burned at the stake for heresy! :shok:


Haha, true. It just adds a bit of intrigue to the beginning. try not to get noticed by a Vatican Guard


----------



## Romero's Own

Name: Livoc Turnblad

Sex: Male

Age: 137.

Appearance: Livoc is tall and slender. He stands at 5"11 and is is of average height amongst men. His hair is long, running down to his shoulders, and midnight black apart from the slight amount of grey that is coming through at his temples.. His eyes are also strangely dark, almost black. This gives him an empty look when he is not smiling. But finding Livoc not smiling is rare indeed. He wears a deep red shirt and black trousers, wearing a black travelling cloak when the chill sets in. He wears black gloves which he rarely removes. In the way of armour he wears none, trusting his powers to protect him from the enemy. He has no signs of age or war on his face and people often mistake him for a nobleman of no more than 35.

Personality: Livoc is so friendly that some consider him to have slightly lost his grip on reality. And that is not far from the truth. Livoc is always smiling and always seems to be trying to cheer someone up. He is a constant optimist and will always believe that there is hope against the darkness. These two feats are common amongst the Scottish people that he can trace his ancestry back to. He will never be put down and is always on the move. This is probably down to the immense power he can feel within himself. He takes badly to deaths and serious injury and will often grieve for many days if a close friend loses their life.

Background: Livoc was born in Forres, a small village in the Highlands of Scotland. His father was a tailor and made enough to support the family and provide beds and food. His mother was a smiling women who helped at the village inn. Livoc grew up in the warm and friendly environment, thus making him a warm and friendly person. But thing changed quickly. At the age of only 14 something very strange happened to Livoc. He found that he could make people see things or see nothing at all. When he began to discover the true potential of his powers he went to the local priest to find if his powers were from God. But the warm reception he had been expecting did not come. Instead Livoc was cursed and set upon by his friends and family. The Priest himself banished him from the village, claiming he was a user of Magi. 

Livoc had no option but to flee. He had to run away from everything he knew and loved. His parents, his friends and the place itself became unreachable for Livoc. He wandered the country for years, travelling to all four corners of Great Britain. All the time his powers grew stronger and he discovered he could now control them much more easily. It was while he was in the rolling hills of the Lake District that he first encountered the supernatural.

Livoc had travelled for many days and found himself outside a small village that seemed to be deserted. But that was not the truth at all. When Livoc entered a house he found to his horror that something that could only be a werewolf squatted on the floor. Luckily for Livoc the werewolf was a sleep and he could escape undetected. But when Livoc properly looked he discovered he had entered a den of the creatures. He tried to escape but the superhuman senses of the werewolves pulled them fro their sleep and they set upon the defenceless Livoc. Livoc would finally have to out his constant magical practice to use. With a deft movement Livoc pulled his mirror from his pocket and with one word he multiplied into ten copies of himself. As the werewolves drew to a halt, cautious of this magic, he pulled a black fan and a gold ring. With one word then another the werewolves fell back as they were blinded by the light. When they could see again Livoc was gone. 

Livoc ran and ran. For four days and four nights he ran, never stopping. He reached the port city of Blackpool and he finally stopped running. Without a moments hesitation Livoc made his way to the docks and set about hiring a ship, crew and captain to take him away from Britain and to unknown shores. But his destiny would not allow it. For as he wandered the crowded streets a man pulled him to the side. The man before Livoc was Hurgan Bargbi, an esteemed member of the Mage's Council and one of the finest Illusionist’s in history. Hurgan spoke to Livoc for many hours and persuaded him that his destiny lay with the Mage’s Council as his apprentice. Livoc accepted and was taken under the wing of the great Illusionist. 

For a century Livoc trained his skills under the expert guidance of Hurgan until finally, at the age of 124, Livoc was allowed to go out and forge his one destiny. Livoc said his goodbyes to the people he had grown to love and care for. Hurgan, whom Livoc had come to see as a second father, was proud of how well Livoc had performed and how powerful he had become. Hurgan’s final gift to Livoc was a pair of beautifully crafted silver daggers which had been forged by some of the finest blacksmiths in the known world. Livoc accepted the gift gratefully and went on his way. Over the next 13 years Livoc became renowned amongst certain circles for his incredible acts of illusion. He faced mighty monsters and came away without a scratch while the monsters screamed in agony and fear, but neither would have a single wound upon their body. But the news of a gathering of supernatural hunters intrigued Livoc. He had encountered the creature of the night many times since the encounter with the werewolves a he hated them with a vengeance. Some part of him blamed them for his banishment from the peaceful village that he had grown up in and thirsted for their blood. And so Livoc set off across Europe to the great city of Rome.



Character class: Illusionist

Powers/abilities: 

Multis: This power allows Livoc to make many more versions of himself, like mirror images. 
Martial: A pouch of parchment, each with his name written upon it.
Vocal: Simply speaking the name of the spell
Physical: Throwing a handful of the parchment on the floor where it would burn to ash.

Idem: This power allows Livoc to make an exact replica of himself that he can control to do whatever.
Martial: A small mirror that took Livoc 4 days to carve with the correct runes.
Vocal: Simply speaking the name of the spell
Physical: Looking into the mirror

Commeatus: This power allows Livoc to vanish only to reappear nearby.
Martial: A pebble
Vocal: Saying the name of the spell
Physical: Throwing the stone where he wants to go

Terrent: This power allows Livoc to draw from the imagination of the target so as to create a vision from their nightmares.
Martial: A pair of wooden carved skulls.
Vocal: Saying the name of the spell
Physical: Throwing the skull onto the ground where it would disintegrate. 

Socium: This power allows Livoc to lead the target to believe that they are trapped within an iron cage.
Martial: A small piece of iron.
Vocal: Saying the name of the spell.
Physical: Pressing the iron onto the ground.

Conligo: This power allows Livoc to mess with the targets mind and lead him to believe there is a great weight upon his shoulders.
Martial: A lead coin
Vocal: Saying the name of the spell
Physical: Flipping the coin where it will explode in the air.

Abdo: This power allows Livoc to disappear from sight, clouding him from the target or targets.
Martial: A small black fan that Livoc spent 7 nights marking under the moon.
Vocal: Saying the name of the spell
Physical: Flicking open the fan

Pluvia: This power allows Livoc to send out a blinding flash of light
Martial: A pouch of ground crystal 
Vocal: Saying the name of the spell
Physical: Scattering the powder on the floor where it would burn up.


Uro: This power allows Livoc to make the target or targets believe they have burst into flames.
Martial: A small match
Vocal: Saying the name of the spell
Physical: Lighting the match





Equipment: Livoc carries little in the way of weapons. Instead he carries two well crafted daggers, one silver and one iron, which he stores in sheaths, one on each leg. Apart from that Livoc carries very little. Nothing but a small bag containing food, water and other essentials.


----------



## Midge913

Romero- well done, thanks for making those edits. Your character will go into the pool of characters I will be looking at come decision day.


----------



## Anilar

*Name:* Presents himself as Bishop Anders Sunesen.
His real name purged from any official danish documents, to protect Anders and his family from the darkness that he fights. Anders have been given the name, after the Bishop that according to myth in 1219 during the Danish crusade against the pagans of Estonia, had prayed to god for help, during a battle where defeat had seemed certain. A red banner with a white cross had flown down to the danish army, marking a turn in the battle securing victory for the danish. The Banner then became the official flag of Denmark, called Dannebrog.

*Sex:* Male

*Age:* 34
*
Appearance:* 5' 9" tall, fit and muscled, Anders have the height and look of a warrior, thou often disguised by the simple adornment of a priest of the Evangelical Lutheran protestant faith. Standing straight and with intense bluegreyish eyes, people see a confident man who is not afraid of anything. Brownish hair with a few grey hairs creeping in.

When Anders expects battle or have to inspire awe and fear, he adorns his chain and plate armour, with the red and white colours of his country. A special fullhelm have been forged for him, resembling the Mitra that expecially the Catholic Bishops are known to wear, with golden inlaids depicting the lords cross. Armed with mace to smite his foes and shield coloured as the Danish flag, red and white. Anders is a true picture of a warrior priest.










*Personality:* Anders is deeply devoted to his faith, when there is such evils loose, it can only mean that hell exits, and therefore god and heaven too. He has sworn strong oaths in front of Denmarks King and Bishops to protect the nation against these nightmares. During his years as a hunter, Anders have been helped enough by witches and other people that some would see burn on the stakes, to know that the world is not entirely black and white so Anders does not condemn people on there faith but there action, believing that god would still allow people that have lived a decent life to enter heaven.
Anders is a confident man, strong in his devotion to the cause and thou he have been afraid many times at the horrors he have faced, he have prevailed against the evil.

*Background:* 14 Years ago Anders was a ordinary young priest on a small island outside the mainland of Denmark. Looking over the needs of a small harbour village and several farmers spread out across the small island. Unexplained and violent deaths began to plague the island. Everybody on the island including Anders believed a violent man and murderer must have come to the island. The villagers banded together and search the more remote parts of the island in search of the murderer, but with no luck and the deaths continued. A letter was written lord on the mainland, who owned the island, pleading for help and soldiers. 

A few days after the letter had been sent, and the island still waited for a response to there letter, loud screams was heard everywhere on the island, as people was violently killed during the night hours. The people fled to the solid stonewalls of the church, pleading and praying for protection and salvation.
Anders himself could not sleep that night, had been awake since the first screams, went out into the night prayers on his lips, the holy bible in one hand and a iron poker in the other. What Anders witnessed horrified him, furious insubstantial beings was hunting the villagers and killed them as they fled towards the church. Anders did what he could to protect his people, with prayers on his lips Anders swung his iron poker at the spirits, and he found that the beings could be banished for a little while if hit by the iron poker. Getting people to arm themselves with various tools of iron, they began to defend themselves. During a fight in a kitchen, where Anders was helping to save some children, he knocked over some salt that spread across a door opening. A spirit tried to get through, and it was like seeing someone walk into a wall. Which made all the difference for the surviving villagers. Anders gathered all the villagers together in the church and placed salt across its doors and windows, making the church a safe haven for its people. Staying in the church, people only venturing out in groups at daylight, to get food and water, the people was safe untill help arrived. 

Which to everyones surprise wasn't militias from the count, but soldiers from the kings own guard, a couple of odd looking individuals with all sorts of equipment and the bishop of Aarhus Lauritz Bertelsen. The individuals, which Anders later learned was hunters, questioned everybody of the threat, then they ordered to soldiers to scour the island for items that looked like personal heirlooms, but still looked out of place and sacks of human bones hidden away. Everything that was found and nobody on the island could vouch for, was destroyed or burned banishing any vengeful spirits that might have lingered on the items. After two weeks of concentrated search and a few more deaths, the island was safe again. During this time Anders was impressed the hunters and the bishop in his coping with the unnatural circumstances he was in. Anders spent just as long time searching for the heirlooms that bound the spirits to the island as any other, but still found time to be there for his flock guiding them through the sorrow of lost ones and coping with the horrors everybody had experienced. Also Anders had long talks with the Bishop of Aarhus, about what he had experienced and he learned a lot about the nightmares that plagued not just the country but the world.

The bishop, impressed by the dedication Anders had shown in the fight against the spirits, offered Anders to become a weapon of the Danish protestant church against the darkness. Anders could not say no to this request even thou he had to leave his old life behind him. Anders was brought to the court of the king, where he in front of the king and all the bishops of the Danish Kingdom swore to fight the darkness to protect Denmark and the world. His name was purged from all official records, his death staged so family and the survivors of the island thought him dead. Given the name Anders Sunesen, after a old norse war cleric that had been a part of the danish crusade against the pagans of estonia, he began his training, learning how to fight with shield and mace. Learned about the various threats know to mankind, werewolves, vampires and ghosts to name a few. As the years went by and Anders began to hunt alone, he was elavated to bishop without a dioceses, so he could always call on the priests around the kingdom to help him if needed.

Anders have hunted for 14 years, but he still do not know who brought the vengeful spirits to the island where he started his journey as a hunter. Thou the island have been safe ever since, no clues as to who would harm the villagers and farmers on the island has emerged.

Anders has just received word of the famous Vladamir Prokofski have emerged asking for help against a serious threat. Anders have a feeling that this threat threatens all, so he have packed his gear and mounted his warhorse, and have begun a travel towards rome. A letter from the King of Denmark asking for safe travel through europe.

*Character class:* Warrior Priest.

*Powers/abilities:* Faith Healing, Repel Evil and Smite. (It is written as spite in the powers section on clerics, just assuming you meant smite Midge.)

*Equipment:* Full chain and plate armour, made by the best armoursmiths in the Kingdom of Denmark. Shield. Mace which can replace its heads depending on the threat. Anders is carrying a Pure Iron head, a steel head and a silver head for his mace. The steel head usually the one that is attaced to the weapon. A bible, a wooden necklace with a cross, a couple of wooden stakes, a flask with holy water.
Also an varied assortment of travelling supplies like blanket and water canteen, thou Anders prefer to seek shelter at inns or local priests, he is rarely fully stocked to handle outdoor camping for longer periods of time.
Maria, trusty warhorse from the Kings stable.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Will not be able to post for a while as I am going to scotland sorry


----------



## Midge913

Anilar- I cant honestly think of anything that needs edits, so your Character is in the kitty for final descision day. 



tyranno the destroyer said:


> Will not be able to post for a while as I am going to scotland sorry


Well, not to be a dick, but how long will you be gone, and when are you going to be able to post? I really don't want to start off this RP with people already having posting issues. It is my intention to get the Action thread started July 2, with a two week turn around, meaning the first update would be on July 16th. so in essence you would have to post once over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Santaire

Name: Edward Dacre

Sex: Male

Age: 28

Appearance: Tall, dark haired and lean, this Hunter looks a little under 30, maybe 28 for that is his age. His is a face that would make maidens swoon with high cheekbones, deep green eyes that seem to sparkle with mischief and a crooked smile. However his eyes hide a well of pain. When awake his face is always etched with concentration and focus but when he sleeps his face smoothes so that it looks as if nothing bad could ever happen to him. How wrong that is. His right arm is horrifically scarred with crisscrossing claw marks from when his family was killed so he normally hides it with long sleeved clothing, a mix of greens and browns and black that stand out less in the darkness than pure black. There are only a few people he does not care revealing his scars to and around them he tends to wear short sleeved clothing in much the same colours. While hunting game in the forests he also wears short sleeved clothing, this time in a deep forest green. His chest bears multiple scars, one even above his heart. It should have been a killing blow. Only luck and a faith healing miracle saved him. He wears a long cloak over his clothing and over that he slings his bow. His sword, scabbarded in black leather, hangs at his left thigh, at his right his arrow bag. In a pouch at his right hip there is a small vial of holy water, some shards of iron and some of silver and a small amount of salt. Strapped at the base of his spine is a dagger. He wears leather armour underneath his clothing to help him blend in and vambraces of steel that protect his forearms. He scorns a helmet, preferring to use the hood on his cloak alongside a scarf to hide his face.


Personality

Nature: Being the last of the Dacre Hunting family Edward is quiet and withdrawn though never afraid to speak his mind. He is an honest man and when focussed on a task he will pursue it with a single minded determination. He is normally calm and never is this expressed more than on the battlefield. At range he sends shaft after shaft at the foe with a calm intensity and even in close quarters with the blood of the enemy coating his weapons he normally remains in full control. But when the rage takes him God help anyone who stands in his way, they will certainly need it. His mind is drowned beneath the need to kill, maim and burn all who stand in his way. Even his friends need fear him when the bloodlust takes him. 

Deep down he fears his own inadequacy. He believes that his family died because he wasn’t fast or strong or brave enough to save them though in the end there was nothing he could have done but die alongside them. He is a survivor and no matter how much he entertains the fantasy he would never be able to just lie down and die. He is a survivor and a survivor’s nature is to go on surviving. To this end he ensures that he never gets too close to anyone for should they die there is too much chance that he will go down with them or be so weakened by their death that he might as well give himself as a meal to the werewolves. This is a lonely life and beneath the outwards façade he simply yearns for someone to understand and to love. Such a person has yet to appear.

He has sworn an oath to never harm the innocent, he did so over the graves of his family and he intends to keep it. He hesitates to kill those whom he does not have concrete evidence of their nature, fearing that if he does kill them and they are proved innocent then the ghosts of his family shall no longer be mere voices that cry out to him to avenge them but substantial beings that will punish him for breaking his oath by killing those he loves. Via a test forced upon him he has discovered that by letting an innocent die he is not breaking his oath. This is not something he wishes to ever be forced to witness ever again. People have died for him and this has scarred him to the core. He almost seems to not care about his own life, throwing himself into the Hunt without hesitation. But when it comes to the lives of his friends he is more protective than one would believe possible. He is happy to sacrifice himself if it means no more innocents will be killed by a particular creature but the instant someone goes to do so for him he will fight tooth and nail to keep them alive, even going so far as to take the blow intended for them on himself.

If there is one thing he hates besides the creatures of the night it is the Church. The people who claim that there are no creatures who prey upon mankind. Who in their wilful ignorance and determined stubbornness have caused the death of thousands who believed themselves safe at night right until the moment when they were attacked and killed. There are 2 branches of the church he respects. The Order of Judea and the Knights of the Cross because they understand that there are creatures out there that kill humans, some of them kill for food, and some for fun…

Demeanour: Prefers to act very aggresive and anger fuelled. It has served him well, kept him isolated and prevented anyone from wanting to approach him for nothing but the wish to talk. Only few know of the person within the otherwise impenetrable walls. Of course when he is enraged this is not a demeanour, it is a fact. Those who have pierced the façade have both been surprised and pleased by what they found below the exterior. They are so few and so far between that to find just 2 of them would take years unless the 2 lived together. And those who have pierced the façade would never betray his trust willingly.

Personal Quirks: Becomes frustrated when not focussed on a particular task or when unable to work something out and paces, an action that seems to help him think. He is claustrophobic and hates being trapped in confined spaces. Small rooms he can deal with but anything too small for him to pace in gives him claustrophobia. The level of claustrophobia is shown by his eyes. The more they dart form side to side the more claustrophobic he is feeling. When becoming irritated or angry his hands flex as if begging for a blade to ram into the offending person’s heart. Again he also paces. When he starts to do both of these actions it is time for the person talking to shut up. Those who do not learn this swiftly tend to regret not doing so later.

Background: Born into an old Hunting family in the Slieve Mish Mountains Edward was training almost as soon as he learnt to walk. The bow and the sword were the favoured weapons of the family and Edward was trained in them. One tradition of the family was that the child should choose the sword.

Edward had no hesitation. The child went straight for the sword furthest to the right. It was a long blade and simple with one distinct difference. The edge of the blade was crafted from pure silver to aid in the killing of the creatures of shadow. The blade tapered to a razor sharp point thin enough to slip through gaps in armour such as that between gorget and helm.

From that day forth the young boy was trained with a blade that was almost identical but lacking the length and silver edge of the blade the child had touched. He was also trained from the age of 6 in the English longbow. As he grew older the swords and bows got bigger until at the age of 17 he received his chosen sword. He still needed bow training however and so they left that.

He was taken out with his father on Hunts. He killed a werewolf and though his father praised him and he felt immensely pleased his father knew it was mere luck that prevented Edward from being torn apart. But still luck in a Hunter’s business is an important thing and Edward seemed to have it in droves. He trained harder and faster until at the age of 20 he was given a true longbow and he could haul the cord all the way back to his ear. That very night his family died.

He left on his first solo hunt and tracked down 2 Vampires who had been terrorising the country about the mountains where the Dacre family lived.

The first died with a silver tipped arrow through the throat but before Edward could readjust his aim the second was on him. It knocked him over and lunged at his throat with fangs bared. The hunter got his legs braced on its chest and kicked. The Vampire staggered back and hurled itself at him again. He stumbled back until his back was against a tree and the Vampire stalked forward, a cruel smile twisting its features and its teeth red with blood from its last kill. It drew a sword and looked down at the naked steel, sighing. “I had hoped to have some fun with you,” it hissed “but you Hunters are just too damn dangerous to keep around.”

It hurtled forward and Edward drew his sword, parrying the blow.

He tried to flick the blade out of his opponent’s hand by sliding it down the Vampire’s sword and hooking it into the jutting hand guard to knock it free but the beast simply twisted it’s sword and his blade came free. It used the momentary stumble to attempt a killing stroke that Edward parried with his steel vambraces although only just. The blade skittered off and almost took out his eye but he jerked his head to one side so that the sword passed harmlessly by.

He stepped back from the combat and eyed the beast carefully. It moved in, kicked his hand to make him drop the sword and laughed as he stumbled away. It pounced…

And ran straight onto his silver bladed knife.

The blade pierced its chest and the Vampire howled in pain, crumpling to the ground as the silver burned its flesh. Edward lifted his sword from the ground and stepped before it, raising the blade. He stared into the beast’s eyes and such was the calm intensity in his own that the Vampire jerked its head away. “While you have fought me your family has burned,” it snarled just before he took its head.

Heart filled with fear he lifted his knife from its corpse and ran home as fast as he could. But he was already too late. The coven of Vampires was butchering his family as they tried to escape the burning houses. The Vampires themselves must have felt great pain from the nearness of the flame but they concealed it and laughed as they killed. Edward sank to his knees and could only watch as person after person was slaughtered and tossed away.

Rising to his feet as they snatched his father from the flames and handed him to the lead Vampire of the coven Edward withdrew his bow from the case on his back. Drawing a silver tipped arrow from the bag at his right hip he pulled the cord all the way back to his ear. The muscles in his back strained as he heaved. It was only sheer luck that he could see enough of his target to loose the arrow at, so brimming with tears were his eyes. He watched as the Vampire raised his father to his feet and tilted his head down, ready to drain the blood.

Edward loosed. The arrow flashed in the firelight and the Vampire was already raising his head, bringing up his sword to deflect the arrow. But even his reflexes couldn’t save him.

The silver tip punched through his throat and the Vampire staggered away from Edward’s father, clawing at the arrow. With a great roar Solin Dacre tore the sword from the Vampire’s scabbard and beheaded the beast, kicking its corpse into the flames. “Run son!” he cried and turned to the coven. The first Vampire leapt past him and went straight for Edward. Solin caught it by the cloak flying behind it and yanked it back onto his blade.

Edward fled the scene, obeying his father’s last wish. The sound of sword hitting sword echoed in the mountains for a long time before the sound finally died out. So passed Solin, greatest of the Dacre. Edward, the last surviving member of his family was hounded through the mountain valleys of Ireland with the coven always behind him, hungry for his blood.

But eventually they gave up and Edward took up the tradition of his family. Edward Dacre the child was no more. Edward Dacre, last of the Dacre hunting family, born as a warrior and as a warrior he will die. But in the time being he hunts the coven that butchered his family. They split after the massacre of the rest of his family and now he is killing them one by one. His face is the last thing any of them ever see.

Now he has heard Vladamir Prokofski is alive and wishing for allies. No matter what others think Edward Dacre answers the call…

Equipment:
Long sword - Dragon Fang, A family Heirloom
Leather armour
Steel vambraces - Leather inside to protect his forearms from the bow's cord
English longbow
Arrow bag – Can carry up to 25 arrows
Arrows – Fledged with goose feather. Either hunting arrows or bodkin arrows, hunting ones being the most common as well as several of them being silver tipped for use against creatures of the night.
Silver bladed dagger
Hunter’s supplies (Iron and silver shards, salt, holy water)
Basic supplies (Food, water skin, tinderbox, bedroll, extra cloak)
Cloak
Scarf
Gloves

What do you think of this Midge?

And please, nothing too major. This was over a thousand words just for personality and appearance


----------



## Midge913

Santaire I have sent you a PM regarding your character.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Name: 
Henry Edward Cross


Sex: 
Male


Age: 
28


Appearance: 
Wiry, 5'8 with lean, handsome features. His eyes are a startling emerald green and his black hair hangs loose at his shoulders. He is clean shaven and, in many ways, he is unremarkable in appearance, he has trained constantly to make himself almost unnoticeable in crowds. When he wants to be seen, however, his eyes are ablaze with a deep intensity, he seems to stand taller and has a powerful aura of nobility about him. 
Henry wears slightly loose, fine looking clothes, often complemented by a Midnight black, hooded robe. They look something akin to _this_.


Personality: 
He has a calculating personality, his emerald eyes seeming to bore through those he observes, searching for weaknesses, or trying do discern the truth from someone's words. He is considerate and will say only what he believes is necessary. From this calculating demeanor, comes ruthless cunning and often brutally effective attacks. He is skilled with any kind of blade and an accurate shot with a hand crossbow. It has been said that the only thing sharper than Henry's keen blade is his tongue, withering sarcasm awaits those he dislikes.

When his guard is up, Henry is harsh, quick and precise, he will assault his enemies with words as much as weapons. He will keep himself to himself, but will attack any potential enemies with a harsh vengeance that few can hope to match, let alone defend against. If, however, Henry decides to lower his defenses and allow someone into the select group of friends he has, he is fiercely loyal, often lighthearted and will gift his allies with both his experience and humor. 


Background: 
Born in Oxford in 1550, Henry was born into a fairly wealthy family, his parents were Gabriel and Joyce he had one younger brother and three sisters, one older, two younger, they were: Michael, Mary, Lucy and Jane. He received a good education and learned many skills from his father, such as horse riding, archery, fencing, rock climbing, a vast assortment of languages. At school he showed proficiency at literature, history, latin and latin, he set himself to assignments of study with a zealous interest. Henry also took an interest in philosophy and music. He sometimes quotes the works of contemporary philosophers and is reasonably skilled with a lute. By the time he was 16, he was already destined to be a scholar.

When he reached the age of 20, Henry encountered his first supernatural creature. A vampire attacked, an insane, bloodthirsty creature. It ravaged the house and was bearing down upon the terrified Henry, when his father fired crossbow into the back of it's head and sent it careening forwards. Henry was told that he was from a long family of Hunters and was sent to train with his father's brother. It was then that Henry was first introduced to Nathaniel Cross, a skilled hunter who wished to train a hunter in his stead. Inspired by his father's actions, Henry asked to train under him. Nathaniel accepted. Under Nathaniel, Henry learned to move silently, search out the unholy and slay them with blade and crossbow bolt, amongst countless other weapons. 

After three years of hunting, training and effort, Nathaniel died. Henry and Nathaniel, where strange sounds had been heard by neighbors. The pair had entered the building, finding several fledgling vampires and half turned werewolves, they fought through them with little difficulty. Eventually they found a huge brute of a werewolf. Henry's mentor attacked the werewolf, causing it many great injuries but the creature eventually bested him, tearing him almost in two. Henry, enraged, killed the beast with the long knife embedded in it's thigh, ripping the blade free and cutting the beast's throat. Through blood-spattered lips, his mentor told Henry that the knife had once belonged to his father and that the werewolf was a minion of a secret cult, deep within the roots of Oxford, known as _The Shadowed Brotherhood_. After Nathaniel's funeral and cremation, Henry set out on a task, brutally and efficiently hunting down and killing all members of _The Shadowed Brotherhood_, nothing stood in his way, he stalked and interrogated any suspect, forcing information out of them. His cold fury became known to the Brotherhood, who sent various denizens after his family.

On returning home, hearing of this attack, Henry found Mary and his father, dead. Their bodies had been mauled by thousands of sharp, violent claws. His father's body was encircled by three dead werewolves and his dying features were of fierce defiance. Mary was not so lucky, she was cowering some ten feet behind her father, obviously hoping that he would protect her. The other four were nowhere to be seen. Henry stalked through his home, finding several unholy beings, none of which were particularly hard to dispatch. Eventualy he entered the secret doorway in his home and found, to his relief, his siblings and his mother all hidden about fifty meters down the passage. He escorted them safely to his aunt's home in Northampton, allowing himself a few days to gather himself, then set out once more, intent of ridding the world of the unholy.

Henry then returned to Oxford, intent on the destruction of The Shadowed Brotherhood. Tracking down it's leading members, he slew their leader, Lord Ezekiel Curtis and his favored lieutenant, Gunther. He then left Oxford again, the scattered remains of the Brotherhood to scurry out across the country. Henry began to be a very proficient hunter. He learned how to be more skilled in every way, his crossbow and knives rarely missed, his swordsmanship rose to incredible levels and he learned to become practically invisible when he needed to. 

Henry set out and stalked the world hunting and slaying the creatures of the dark that plagued humanity, until he heard of the reoccurrence of Vladamir Prokofski, of whom his father had spoken of almost reverently, speaking of his many heroic deeds and unparalleled skill. Both Henry's father and Nathaniel had said that Vladamir had trained him after his own father, Henry's grandfather, had died, making him capable of fighting the creatures of the dark. Henry made a decision and set out, hoping to learn under the teaching of his father's and uncle's idol and mentor. 

He carries a hooded robe, with hardened leather armour underneath, a sturdy rapier, 6 throwing knives, a small hand crossbow, a pouch of Iron filings and salt, a quiver that holds 20 bolts (14 Iron & 6 Silver) and his father's serrated dagger.



Character class: Fighter


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, just a reminder that if you want a character with a restricted personality trait, I will be reviewing those tomorrow, so I would like those characters in by 9am EST, (GMT -4). 

HOGGLORD- I will be sending you a PM regarding your character here in a couple of hours when I have more time to sit down to the computer.


----------



## Jackinator

Name: Šimon Marek

Sex: Male

Age: 190

Appearance: Šimon was once tall, six foot, the kind of man who towered over others, but over the years he has become stooped, though the power of his youth still hangs around his aged form. His face though lined with age and stress has an air about it that speaks of a good life and the strong lines of his face hint at his handsomeness when he was young. He cultivates a fussy grey goatee, neatly trimmed and shaped into a triangle beneath his lip, a thin but healthy moustache crowning his upper lip though the rest of his head is otherwise devoid of hair. His gleaming pate is smooth and healthy, though even that is a little lined, though he does not look his age, his many years are obvious from the lines on his face and weariness in his ice blue eyes. There is a strength in those eyes, an iron will of terrifying resolve, but his face is often drawn and pale, he came to magic later in his life and he is not as hale and hearty as he once was, but still appears to be about 45-50 years old.

Personality: It is not possible to live so long without witnessing the many evils of mankind, but Šimon has also seen good in them. He still fights for the survival of humanity, but his motivations often seem clouded and strange. He is caustic and dismissive, though not arrogant, he has simply lost faith in human nature, he respects most of his fellow mages, and he respects those who have proved themselves, but if he does not know you, or like you, you cannot expect him to be tactful around you. As far as he is concerned, manners are simply another tool in the trade. He’s bitter, some think suicidal, though he hasn’t tried to end his life for many years now but an air of sorrow hangs about him almost perpetually.

Background: Šimon hid from his heritage, though he knew of his powers, he wanted nothing to do with it, he was born of a noble family and he could more than afford to turn his back on his abilities, turn his back on those too weak to defend themselves. His family, and others like them cared little for the peasants labouring under them, only that they worked hard and didn’t die too soon. It was how he had been raised, little else could be expected, and the mage who sought to bring him into the fold gave up after too much time had passed. The Marek’s were not the only noble family in the area and it was only natural that the son and daughter of the two Czech noble families would marry.

Though it was an arranged marriage, it was not one either was opposed to, there was a deep seated attraction there which, though not immediately love, later became so as the two spent more time together. Soon the date of their marriage was set, and Šimon genuinely believed he could never have been happier, all thoughts of his abilities were forgotten. It was the 25th of March 1410, he was already at the church, waiting at the altar, eagerly awaiting his bride. She never arrived; they waited for two hours before deciding to ride to the family estate to discover the whole place empty, and a proclamation nailed to the door. The whole family had been taken by the men of the church, accused of harbouring Hussite heretics and they were burned at the stake in Prague.

Šimon blamed himself, it wasn’t his fault, he couldn’t have done anything, but he still felt responsible for her death in some way he could never define. He went back to his heritage, he had shown promise and he finally accepted what he could do. For a while he wanted revenge, but as he learned of the power and responsibility that came with his abilities he knew that he couldn’t, though he no longer cared much for his own life, revenge would be a waste of his abilities and he reasoned that those responsible for the death of his beloved were not worthy even of the power it would cost to end their pathetic lives. At least he had the satisfaction of outliving them.

He trained under Gregory Quinn, the mage who had originally tried to recruit him, and upon hearing of the burning of his family sought him out once more. He offered to train him in the arts of the illusionist, in the powers of the ancients, if he swore an oath never to use his power to take revenge in addition to those sworn by all mages.

He learned under Quinn for 79 years, and proved to be remarkably driven and talented though often his anger got the better of him if he didn't get something first time. When he was accepted as a full mage he had his wedding ring reforged, it always remained as a reminder of what he had lost to get here. He would possibly have quite happily settled down to study magic and isolate himself from the world, but he was restless. He wandered across the world for years, never encountering much in the way of his own kind or even the supernatural.

It was inevitable however and his first encounter was not pleasant. Tired of sleeping under the stars and seeking a real bed for the night he stopped at an inn for rest. A late night visitor to the inn disturbed his sleep, the screams were loud enough to wake the whole village but they were powerless to stop the Vampire. Šimon was not so defenceless however, and when the Vampire burst into his room it was confronted by a furious mage at the height of his powers. Before it could attack it found it was blind, shocked by the sudden loss of vision it stumbled back, pursued by Šimon, he forced a stake snapped from the bedpost into it's heart.

He took a vicarious pleasure from the killing, true, he could not take his vengeance on the Church, but now he had found something that satisfied a dark desire deep inside him, even if it never quite fulfilled it. He couldn't take his revenge on the Church, but he could damn well take it out on any poor monster that got in his way. When he heard of Vladimir Prokofski's return it was hard to resist, the man was a legend and the chance to fight alongside him was not one that would come along again, even in Šimon's extended lifetime.

Powers/abilities: 

Projection – As long as he is within line of sight, Šimon can conjure an image of himself, or any other being. They sound, look and smell identical, though should you come into contact with the projection you would pass straight through it. 
Foci – Ring, without the ring the foci required is a small doll of Šimon or whoever he is creating the image of, typically with something such as a hair to complete the illusion.
Action - Šimon twists the ring about his finger before extending his hand, wherever he points the image will form.
Incantation – Olim Erat Duo

Blur – The outline of the spell’s target is obscured and blurred, as though seen through a waterfall or malformed glass. It makes it easier for the subject to blend into the background of wherever they happen to be so long as they are not wearing colours that are too noticeably bright.
Foci – A pair of small, silver eyeglasses, Šimon carries them everywhere, but rarely, if ever wears them. Otherwise, a glass of fresh river or stream water will usually suffice for this simple spell.
Action – Rubbing the lenses of the glasses or swirling the fingers in the water before extending two fingers towards the intended subject and twisting them.
Incantation - Incertum

Phantasmal Killer – Plucking the victims worst fears directly from their subconscious Šimon conjures the targets worst nightmare, it can have any appearance and to any other is merely the suggestion of a presence in the air. To the target however, it can be lethal, unless they realise it’s true nature, the touch of the Phantasm can make them die of terror.
Material – A small ragdoll, soaked in blood, it can be the blood of the caster, or any other, though magical blood contains more power and makes the spell more secure.
Action – Point the doll towards the target and twist the neck 180 degrees. Once the spell is cast the doll will shrivel up and gradually reduce to a small puddle of blood in the casters fingers.
Incantation – Vivere in Timere, Somnium in Timere, Mori in Timere.

Displacement – The target of this spell appears to be approximately two feet from where they are actually standing.
Material – A simple strip of leather twisted into a loop. The loop must then be placed on the person to be displaced, around their wrist, on an item of jewellery around their neck. As long as it is on their person.
Action – The action of twisting the leather into a loop while saying the incatation will fuse the leather into a bad and imbue it with the potential until the band is removed or the spell simply burns itself out. Once the spell is completed the band itself fades, aging years in seconds as it rots on the wrist of the bearer.
Incantation – Novum Loco

Invisibility – The target of the spell vanishes from sight, an items they hold or clothes they wear are also affected by this spell. Moving too quickly or attacking an enemy will break the spell.
Material – An eyelash encased in gum or crystal.
Action – Crush the eyelash and scatter the resulting powder over the target of the spell.
Incatation – Nunc Videndum Nunc Non

Zone of Silence – This spell manipulates the movement of sound through the air, though anyone within the vicinity of the spell can still hear and talk but anyone outside of the targeted area can hear no sound from within.
Material – A pinch of cotton - the bigger the ball the larger the affected area.
Action – Take the ball of cotton in both hands and pull it apart while simultaneously speaking the incantation. Once cast the cotton will fly apart into the air, gradually blowing away in the wind.
Incantation – Silentium


Colour Spray – A flare of colour leaps from the hand of the caster, with such a riot of different colours and conflicting messages as to stun disorientate or even render unconscious the caster’s targets.
Material – Red, blue and yellow sand
Action – Throwing the sand towards the target while speaking the incantation
Incantation – Caecus

Disguise – The caster makes the target or themselves appear to be a different person, it can make them taller, shorter, fatter or thinner, it can change the appearance of their clothes though it cannot affect their gender.
Material – A small fine spell parchment with a brief description of the disguise written on it in runic, preferably with the blood of the wearer, but ink can be used for a less effective spell.
Action – Pressing the paper to their chest and murmuring the incantation, the paper will burn up once the spell is cast.
Incantation – Videri Aliud

Blindness – The target of the spell is completely cut off from their vision, utterly blinded.
Material – Owls eyes, typically dried, but fresh will do just as well.
Action – Crush the eye while holding it in the direction of the target.
Incantation – Tenebris Regnat

Equipment: A simple, plain gold wedding band, an aura of power hangs around it, it can be used to conjure images of those known to the wearer, including himself. On his ascendancy to full magehood Šimon had his wedding ring reforged, it is still the same ring, but the reforging involved the working of a slim strip of enchanted silver into the gold, part of the enchantment involved Šimon’s blood and this allows him to use the rings enchantment.

A simple pair of silver spectacles, they are imbued with a spell to blur the vision of others. Though Šimon carries them about with him everywhere, he almost never uses them, were it not for their magical properties they would simply be decorative. The glass of these spectacles was made from sand from a Faery lake, the magical properties of the glass made binding the blur spell relatively easy.

Two Phantasm Dolls
Two Leather Strips
Two Eyelashes in Arabic gum
A large ball of cotton, should you tear it in half there would be enough to cast two Zones of Silence of approximately ten feet each
Small bag of multi-coloured sand, enough for two handfuls
Two strips of Spell Parchment
Two Owls eyes


----------



## Midge913

Santaire- Your character is good now, thanks for making those edits. You will be in the que for final decisions tomorrow. 

Jackinator- as we have discussed over the last day or so, your character is good, well done mate!

HOGGLORD- I have sent you a PM regarding your character.


----------



## Romero's Own

oooh. Another Illusionist.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I've made edits, Is it good enough?


----------



## Serpion5

*Name:* Cormac

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 77

*Appearance:* A short and thin man with little in the way of either body fat or muscle. A gaunt clean shaven face is framed by medium length dark brown hair and his eyes carry an amber hue. He typically wears a loose fitting tunic filled with pockets of small items used in his enchantments. His similarly loose pants are held up by a leather belt that holds yet more of his items and scrolls. He always carries a staff that resembles a lightning bolt headed spear, the foci for his favoured spell. 

*Personality:* Like most educated in the ways of magic, Cormac carries himself with an air off arrogance and superiority. His small frame does nothing to diminish his outlook of other people and will often prove to be an advantage. Cormac is able to move surprisingly quick when he needs to but will generally try to talk his way out of a confrontation first. 

It is possible to earn Cormac's respect, after all even he is not oblivious to the advantages of physical prowess. He always anticipates working with new people, partly to show off his own skills and partly to see others do what he cannot. Cormac is a sociable fellow, but his interactions are not to everyone's taste, and so making friends is a hit and miss affair. Some for instance will find his positive attitude endearing while others will be put off by his apparent over confidence. 

*Background:* Cormac was born to the pagan tribes of the Old Ways in celtic highlands. His father taught him the ways of nature from a young age and it was before his sixth year that the wind first answered the boy's call. Once he had a firm grip on the basics it was a simple enough endeavor to learn to wield all four elements. As the boy became a man it seemed he was destined to take his father's place as the tribal leader. During his teen years Cormac was introduced to the Mage's Council, an organization dedicated to the ways of magic and one of the few reigning bodies that still sanctioned the use of magic. This group became as integral to Cormac's life as the duties to his own clan. Inevitably he too became one of its members and was recognized as a skilled mage. 

But times were changing fast. The Old Ways were fast being supplanted by the new religions of the world, and as belief in magic waned so too did its inherent strength. This alone was not enough to banish magic from the world completely, but it did force the few practitioners that were left to rely ever more on foci and enchanted items in order to channel their spells. Inevitably, even this could not continue as missionaries and clerics of the Vatican began to encroach on their lands. Those found still openly practicing the Elemental magic of the old gods were declared heathens and forced to abandon their old faiths and submit to the new on pain of death. Cormac, ever had he been the wily soul, was able to escape the notice of the zealots and easily assimilate into this new culture. 

For the next decade of his life he studied this new faith, his prior education rendering the scripture of the newcomers into mere fantasy and brainwashing. One thing that caught his notice however was the mention of devils and demons, creatures his father had taught him were very real despite there being no proof of their deeds in recent history. Upon learning that certain underground groups employed a sect of monster hunters, Cormac made it number one priority to get himself enlisted. 

It took a further seventeen years, but it was accomplished. Though the nature of his methods remained a secret, his results were unquestionable and the secret organization praised him for his work. The heads of vampires, lesser warlocks and changelings were his bounty for the next few years until he received word that another hunter had put out a call for aid in almost every channel of communication that could be found. The name of the hunter and the nature of the summons was something that a man like Cormac simply could not resist... 

*Class:* Elementalist.

Fire Magic:

Fireball (Shoots a short range ball of flame at the target)
-Material: Blessed Ash (pouch contains two handfuls)
-Physical: Sweeping palm
-Incantation: _Tine_

Flame Wall (obscures the foe's advance or retreat with a wall of flames) 
-Material: Magma Stone (procured from any volcano mountainside)
-Physical: Raising hand to the sky before descending towards target.
-Incantation: _Lasair Bacainn_

Firedancer (The tip of his spear like staff catches ablaze, becoming a torch or a makeshift weapon in desperate circumstances) 
-Material: The staff itself acts as the foci for this spell. It requires chanting in the blessing of the old Fire Gods for a period of six hours while the staff rests over an open flame. The ritual is exhausting and typically renders Cormac out of action for roughly the same period afterward. 
-Physical: Cormac must raise the staff above his head as he speaks the incantation before dropping the lower end of the staff to the ground before him. 
-Incantation: _Eadrom_

Water Magic: 

Boil (Target's body temperature rises, causing sluggishness. No real damage)
-Material: Vial of blessed water from a flowing river.
-Physical: Whispers the incantation to the vial before splashing the contents upon the target.
-Incantation: _Uisce a Fhiuchadh_


Wind Magic: 

Wind Rage (The target within a half a dozen metre radius is buffeted by malevolent winds which throw him off course and unbalance him. This in itself causes no damage, however Cormac has executed a variety of lethal diversions with this tactic, ranging from pushing foes off cliffs to pulling arrows slightly off course) 
-Material: Cormac uses the beak from a silver hawk as a foci for this spell. In order to enchant the beak, it must be filled with a few drops of water from the hawk's homeland and blessed by the elemental spirits of the same body of water. The required prayers can take several hours but rarely to the spirits outright refuse their aid, especially to a man like Cormac. 
-Physical: Raising both hands and remaining motionless is the requirement to channel the energy correctly. 
-Incantation: _Sciobtha_

Influence (By manipulating the air currents precisely, Cormac can throw his voice, and even mimic the voices of others and make it seem as though the voice is coming from another direction)
-Material: This requires the use of a sparrow's tail feather. Unlike the robust plumage of a hawk, a foci cannot be formed from this delicate feather.
-Physical: Cormac whispers the words to the feather in cupped hands before dropping it to the breeze. 
-Incantation: _Guth_

Earth Magic: 

Stonehold (Claws of stone jut from the ground, holding the foe immobile) 
-Material: A sample of soil from the local ground.
-Physical: A clawed hand gesture towards the target.
-Incantation: _a Shealbhu_




--- --- --- 


Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## Midge913

HOGGLORD- Your edits are fine

Serp- I have sent you a PM regarding your character

Everyone else. I will be spending the next couple of hours looking through your characters and I should have my decisions made on things sometime this afternoon. Should your current write up not be chosen, don't feel bad. I really like all the characters that have been submitted, but I have a very distinct story line in my head and if yours isn't picked for a spot it is just that I felt they other person's write up would fit better into the world. You are more than welcome to throw in another character should you choose to.


----------



## Midge913

Well all I have added the accepted characters to the first post, each listing is also a link to that persons character sheet. 

If you character is not listed we need to talk about somethings and I have already sent you a PM regarding some of the issues. 

I will be posting up a list of some of the things that all experienced Hunters would know, very similar to the info post that I put up in Aleron for those of you who are familiar with that RP. I doubt however that it will be the wall of text that Aleron's was. I am going to shoot for getting that up tomorrow.


----------



## Anilar

Looking forward to it, one mace wielding priest ready to smash some heads.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Name: Alexander Valkium


Sex: Male


Age: 129


Appearance: Alexander is around 5.11ft tall and is fairly well built, he is not immensely muscular but rather is thinly muscular and is deceptively powerful, though not overwhelmingly so. He has thick eyebrows and dark brown hair that reaches his shoulders. His eyes are different colours, one is yellow and the other is grey, a mark of an Alchemist. He is clean shaven and has a scar alongside the right side of his mouth that makes it appear as if he is smirking. His chest and entire body except his neck and head are tattooed in Alchemy script in golden font writing.

Alexander wears a black iron chestplate with a black cloak with golden trims, his arms are left bare. He also wears a pair of breeches, fingerless gloves and thigh high boots in the same colour. His belt is filled with potion vials and he carries satchels attached to his belt, thighs and the small of his back, all containing ingredients and tools. He carries a sword at his hip, a curved Tulwar blade that is inscribed with magical text that empowers it.


Personality: Alexander is a mercenary invidual. He will work for whomever hires him at the right price, and will perform virtually any task asked of him. He is used to being alone and has gone entire weeks without hearing another voice or even speaking, as such he prefers quiet and people who know when to talk and when not to. He dislikes people who attempt to befriend him and those who assume to understand him, as nobody but himself is capable of that feat.

Alexander is firm in his beliefs on supernatural beings, they are monsters and should die. The ones that kill people are a threat that must end, and the ones have do not will eventually and should be killed to prevent that. He does not believe in justified killings by monsters and has killed some just for being monsters, though he has always been hired to do so. He does not care if the target is good or evil, they are a monster and he has been hired to kill them.

Alexander does not care for the plight of the innocent or defending others, he can be paid to do it but does not particularly care. He cares about killing monsters, and only that. He has little respect for the Church that ignores supernatural threats and makes people ignorant of the threat within their number, as he believes people should be educated so they can recognize monsters and kill them.


Character Class: Alchemist


Background: Alexander was born 129 years ago in a small European village, his exact nationality is unknown as his accent is not recognizable though it is perfectly understandable. What is known about him is that his village suddenly went dark one day and the next was gone, every building and person had vanished into the night. Three days later one small hut had returned, and inside was the young Alexander at eight years old carrying a bloodied blade that was far too big for him and his entire body was covered in script. He does not speak about what happened to him, but he confirmed to those who found him that everyone else was dead, which was the only thing he can recall about what happened. He does not remember exactly where he came from, and the location of his village was lost when he forgot.

After this he left and made his home in the wilderness, surviving day to day and hunting the creatures of the wild, both mortal creatures and supernatural creatures. After six years he was found in the wilderness by an Alchemist of the Mage Council who saw potential in the boy and took him away from the forest, teaching him Alchemy and a more refined style of swordplay. After sixty years of training Alexander left and undertook work as a Hunter, learning from experience and killing many creatures. Among his most notable feats are duelling the Vampire Lord Orvok in single combat until the sun rose and forced the Vampire to retreat, hunting a werewolf pack and slaying each one by one until none remained, burning down a French village to kill a trio of Succubi that had enslaved the entire populace, and cutting out the tongue of a Leanansidhe who attempted to seduce him then taking her heart. However he has also hunted creatures that had not killed anyone, killing peaceful faeries and other such creatures.

Alexander has come into contact with the Church before, both times ended badly. The first ended with his proclamation of disdain for the Church and its practices, the second time ended with two dead Hunters that had attempted to kill him. No further attempts have been made, though it is not impossible that another will attempt it. He has never worked with another Hunter in the long-term but is not averse to working with others on a hunt provided it is necessary and they do not attempt to cross him or interfere with the hunt. His relationship with the Mage Council is equally frosty, he does not attend meetings and openly disrespects their methods and rules, though he follows them out of necessity.

Over his 129 years Alexander has built a reputation as a master Hunter and an Alchemist of great repute. He has taught none his secrets but keeps them in a grimoire that he updates once a year at a secret location, when he inevitably dies he trusts that someone will find the book and carry on the good fight.


Potions/Magical Item: (Key ingredient in all potions is the Blood of the Alchemist that made it.)

Magical Item - The Tulwar: Alexander carries a Tulwar blade that has been inscribed with magical text and properties. The blade is blue and crackles with energy, the blade itself can slice through anything magical without effort however its effects against mortal weapons and armor are minimal, in effect it becomes an ordinary sword. But against supernatural creatures it can slice flesh, armor and magic with little effort. Alexander can wield the Tulwar one-handed or two-handed, he has mastered both disciplines.

Potion 1 - Flight: Alexander's first potion is a sky blue liquid that allows him to defy gravity. He can become weightless and float in the sky, by using his mind he can control how he moves in either quick bursts of energy or controlled movement similar to walking and running. The potion is created by melting the feathers of three types of birds, a drop of Alchemist blood and water mixed with liquid silver into a vial and allowing it to mix over a flame.

Potion 2 - Spirit Form: The second potion is translucent and allows Alexander to transform into a spirit that can access areas and levels of existance that a mortal could not, he cannot stay in this form for longer than 15 minutes, and cannot be seen except by creatures that are undead. The potion is created by using ectoplasm in liquid form, added with extracts of several herbs and a drop of Alchemist blood that transforms the ectoplasm into the potion.

Potion 3 - Pace of Time: The third potion affects how Alexander sees the world, it drastically enhances his reflexes and allows him to become immensely quicker than everything around him, to his own vision it appears if everything but himself is moving in slow motion. The potion is made using werewolf fur, brass from a clock, alchemist blood that is added into purified water, the water then becomes the potion.

Potion 4 - Combustion: The fourth potion allows Alexander to control his internal temperature and gives immunity to the ill-effects of overheating. He can heat up his hands with enough energy to melt through steel and suffer none of the mortal effects that this would cause. This potion is made from a sliver of crystallised fire, a spark from a Fire Elemental, alchemist blood and coal from a furnace that must be smelted together.

Potion 5 - Transfer Consciousness - The fifth potion allows Alexander to enter a trance and transfer his mind into another creature. Animals are the easiest while supernatural creatures and humans are harder, but with enough willpower it is achievable. Alexander can stay in their body for no longer than 10 minutes or he risks losing himself into their mind, and if the body is killed he risks taking serious mental damage. The potion is made using alchemist blood, liquid gold, faerie blood and tears and must be frozen together and allowed to melt.

Potion 6 - Toxicity: The final potion is a longer-lasting one but carries no combat benefit. It makes Alexander's blood toxic to supernatural creatures to discourage them attempting to feed. It is created by mixing hemlock, cyanide, alchemist blood and troll bile and liquifying them into a drinkable substance.


If there's any changes you want me to make let me know.


LotN


----------



## Midge913

So with Lord of the Night posting up an Alchemist, which I will be sending you a PM about here momentarily, I am going to be breaking my number restriction in the mages case. I will be allowing romero's Own to keep his illusionist. He was nice enough yesterday to volunteer to change his Illusionist to an Alchemist. I don't want to jerk him around too much, and with this new submission for an Alchemist it is just easier to let him keep his original character instead of making both him and Lord of the Night to edit theirs to something different. 

To that end, the only other decision that I had made was to ask HOGGLORD to change his family background. HOGGLORD, I don't know how much trouble it is, but if you are still desirous of that I will allow you to change that back in light of my breaking my own rules for someone else. Though I am very happy with Henry the way he is now, it is only fair to allow you to change back if you so desire. Drop me a PM and we can work it out. 

I know that both Deathbringer, Dark Angel, and Rems are working on characters and with Lord of the Night's submission that brings me to 15 players. I am closing recruitment as a result. 

Look for the information post sometime later on today.


----------



## HOGGLORD

If it's OK with you, I may go somewhere in the middle, in terms of edits.


----------



## Midge913

HOGGLORD said:


> If it's OK with you, I may go somewhere in the middle, in terms of edits.


Not a problem mate. Just let me know when you have finished up.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Edits done, Please tell me if anything doesn't fit.


----------



## Midge913

All good HOGGLORD, I actually like the connection to Vladamir, so well done there.


----------



## Firedamaged

This looks really good, am gutted that I missed out. Looks very 'Dresden Files', but in a renaissance setting, which would be fantastic. If a spot does open up I'd love to submit a Mage character for your perusal.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Midge913 said:


> Anilar- I cant honestly think of anything that needs edits, so your Character is in the kitty for final descision day.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not to be a dick, but how long will you be gone, and when are you going to be able to post? I really don't want to start off this RP with people already having posting issues. It is my intention to get the Action thread started July 2, with a two week turn around, meaning the first update would be on July 16th. so in essence you would have to post once over the next 3 weeks.


Sorry I should of given more info it was me momentarily thinking that everyone would be fine with it I will be back on Tuesday so I will be able to post and sorry this took so long my iPod doesn't like my login details


----------



## deathbringer

Name: Pieter Duvet

Sex: Male

Age: 53

Appearance: A strong Roman nose and high cheek bones underlie two piercing eyes of deep dark brown. The warmth that fills them in daily life, disappears in battle as his eyes darken to icy black pools, hard and impenetrable in a face that radiates nobility and strength. His hair is cropped grey, with the slightest flecks of white, adorning the top of his head like a crown creating an image of great serenity and wisdom. 

His skin is flecked with the vestiges of age, three creases in his forehead adding gravitas to his noble features. Beneath his armour, the skin across his body is stretched as age battles against muscle not allowed to go to seed. He is of average height standing at around 5 foot 9, hard power rippling through every inch of the slabs of hard muscle across his chest and abdomen.

His armor is unordained by trinket or trophy yet it is unique in its own way for its mismatched concept, each piece a gift from a grateful village saved or a merchant wishing to show his regards. Over his 24 years as a Knight of the Cross it has become well known throughout the continent that Pieter will not accept trinkets of gold or silver for when on the hunt he lives a pilgrims life, his body as much a temple as the shrines he visits upon the way. Each hunt is seen as a pilgrimage, his footsteps preordained by god, and thus he lives as god wishes him too, without frivolity or excess. Thus if trinkets are offered they are gracefully declined, yet armor, food or water is accepted with good grace and kind words, the finest steel breastplate honoured as greatly as a poorly woven leather glove. 

The garment currently worn is immediately discarded and replaced by the new show of esteem and it is rumoured that Pieter has changed his gauntlets once for every year he has born the cross sword in his hand. 

Currently, he bears chainmail and plate armour across his breast, a poorly woven leather jerkin to cover his knees. His gauntlets and sturdy high boots too are leather yet these were woven by some of the finest craftsman in Paris, a gift from a merchant whom he saved upon the road, who insisted upon bearing him to the capital to show the true value of his gratitude.

The gauntlets and boots are woven specifically to give sturdy grip upon sword with thin slithers of an exceptionally light metal woven into the fabric to protect the shins and the backs of his hand from attack, also giving him the option to block a cut with hand or forearm.

Currently he bears no helm, having discarded a sturdy iron helm with chin guard upon saving a damsel from the clutches of the horror of the knight. Without food and barely clad, her purse long gone, the only trinket she could offer him, that he would take, was the flower in her long golden hair. With a smile he took it, casting his helmet at his feet and placing it within his own greying locks. The only thing he refuses to change is the scabbard of his broadsword, deepest black, woven with a thread of gold in the shape of a cross, it is the mark of his station as a Knight of the Cross, for blade and scabbard are one, never broken and never parted, they have served him well for over two decades. 

Personality: To be a knight of the cross is to live in readiness, for at any point the call may be heard, the word of the Lord calling him to his bidding and he is compelled to stride to give up everything and follow his will. He bears all the traits of a good person kindness and compassion, the christian ideals seemlessly blended with the ruthlessness of a warrior.

He has learned over 24 years to trust his instincts for he is guided by the lord, thus if his gut tells him to strike he will strike, be it women or child that bears the blade, yet if he feels mercy is needed, he will be spare his foe. Never have his instincts lead him wrong and he does not allow himself to dwell on such situations, his only regrets for the people he was unable to save, for the people he failed. He is not quiet and is vocal in his opinions yet much of what he says is in affirmation for he is not a leader of men, a planner or a schemer preferring the role of sage or ancient, his long speeches saved for his more avid moral objections or advice and guidance he is asked for, never given without request.

He can find himself leading from the front on the battle field by his skill with a blade and the virtue of his station, yet he does not strive for leadership, merely accepts it if it is thrust on him through experience or his order.

Though his devotion is as natural as breathing and comes without question there is something within his head particularly since this second picture that tells him that his time is running short, his desire to live a normal life growing, though he often wonders whether he could return to society considering the things he has seen and done. Often he sits late into the night though he does not doubt that he has done the right thing, that he has served the lord faithfully and nobly, however he does wonder if he would have been happier had the lord never taken him under his wing...

Background: Born in Southern France, Pieter grew up within times of religious turmoil in France, the emergence of the Hugenouts and the growing movements of the Renaissance had a tremendous effect upon his outcome. Born sickly, regularly he was deigned in hushed as voices to be unfit to survive the winter, yet he fought on from birth into the early years of his childhood. 

Protestants grew in catholic france the words of theologan John Calvin touching a special place in the hearts of the undecided or the confused, the new option from the rigid rules of Catholicism in particular touched the village in which Pieter grew up in, a working class village of farmers plagued by cold winters and harsh summers, where starvation and drought was rife. A new option, a new way to worship the lord struck a card with them and thus Pieter was raised in between Protestantism and Catholicism. However it caused alot of confusion for Pieter, his childish mind unable to differentiate between two religions even at the age of 7, he could not understand how if both worshiped the same lord, one could be right and one wrong.

Still throughout his youth he was deigned to be sickly, diagnosed with disease after disease, each winter designed to be his last.  Thus he was kept inside, isolated from the other children his only inspiration the view of his window. It was not until a particularly rainy day, when the doctor by hapstance left a pencil and a scrap of parchment that his true calling was found. 

Scrawling away, he found the contrasts between light and dark the contours of the roofs outside translated easily onto the paper with agile flicks of his wrist, the boredom and frustration he found evaporating, genuine happiness flooding his mind. His parents were confounded by the joy, by the amazing talent, the doctor amazed by the sudden jump in his health, a more regular rhythm to his heart, as if the body had found a purpose. Eager to encourage more parchment was made available, his father desperate to avoid being forced to shell out on further doctors bills scrubbed and saved to make three pots of paints available. He received just return for the investment, by the age of 10, a merchant coming through on his way to Marseille, spotted a painting upon the kitchen wall and purchased it for a handsome price, though admittedly his father saying it had been in his family for years (though not necessarily false) may have aided the sale.

However the merchant was not dissapointed, selling it on to a wealthy family in Venice at a considerable profit, the contours of the landscape admired and desired, other families desperate to know where they could find more by this talented artist. The merchant returned funded by several families of Venice to bring back this prodigy.

Thus by the age of 14 Pieter was installed within a studio in Venice, funded to paint at his leisure, his esteem growing from local to national. It was at the age of 16, he had his first encounter with the supernatural, travelling for his first exhibition in rome, he was attacked by a being of the night. Travelling as any young gentleman did under guard, he heard screams and howls outside, opening his door, he saw a beast, cloaked in darkness, looming above him, its size and figure beyond believable, its eyes seeming to tear open his soul.

He will never be sure if he passed out, if the next events were merely a twisted fantasy of a deluded and terrified mind, yet a being of purest light fell from the heavens to stand between him and the beast, even as the beast lashed out with claw and fang it could not pierce the light, couldn't break its defences, it merely absorbed the darkness and held back the tide.

He awoke, surrounded by corpses, untouched and unharmed as the morning dawned. He did not know what had saved him but he had no doubt it was the work of a God. Immediately he discarded his other thoughts, the plans for his exhibition yet even as he made to cast down his brushes, the inspiration to paint filled him amongst the littered corpses and he opened the boxes as the muses took him into their embrace, his hands controlled by a force beyond his own the picture evolving before him a mixture of his own talent and the hand of god. 

A haunting scene emerged in minutes yet even as he looked upon it, he felt his feet set upon another path, something deep within the painting telling him where he must go.

Without hesitation he took up the sword and armour of one of his guards and wandered into the wilderness. He knew not where he went but the hand of the lord guided him and thus he followed its impulse with resolute faith. It took him to a monastery deep in the countryside of Italy, surrounded by a cluster of small villages and there the lord left him upon its doorstep the echoes of his rapping upon the sturdy gates. He was stripped of his armour and weapons, as he took up the cloth of a monk, though whilst others studied for hidden messages within its passages Pieter sought first for wisdom of how to live his life, to rearrange his priorities to those that met the Lord's desires, for the Lord had saved him for a purpose, and to fufill that purpose he must truly become the Lord's servant.

Through prayer he found a sense of oneness, through restraint he found a sense of purity and through scripture he found a sense of dedication. Yet though he grew closer to the Lord every day, still his paint brush was still in his hand, his etchings upon paper pale and lifeless. Yet the day came when bandits attacked the villages around them, a small horde coming upon the unprepared villagers to rape and pillage. Atop the hill the monks heard the cries as the screaming villagers were cut down as they fled, whilst some hid in the deepest catacombs, others took up sword and shield and moved down into the village to fight. Pieter found himself amongst their number unable to watch from the safety of the monastery walls, for the Lord said thou shalt not kill, yet to stand and be idle and allow them to butcher the innocent, that is murder in itself. 

Untrained and poorly armed the monks as a force were little threat to the barbaric horde, yet Pieter shone amongst the battle, his footwork perhaps a little sloppy, yet his hands were agile and nimble, his sword twisting easily to deflect and thrust. He did not win a battle that day, yet he did buy time, for villagers fled past him and his brothers to be protected behind the wrought iron gates and stone walls of the monastery. Pieter finally broke from the combat dropping his sword to snatch up two children in his arms as he sprinted for the gates. 

Though he saved two lives, the strong iron gates slamming shut behind him, it is the child he did not save that he prayed for, whose face haunted his nightmares. He searched the next morning, the barbarians a raiding party, not intending to lay seige loosing interest as morning broke and moving away leaving smoke and ash in their wake, yet he never found the corpse of the little girl whose hand had slipped through his fingers as he ran.

He has killed many in the name of the Lord and be they horror or human he feels no guilt for their death, it is those he could not save that he struggles to cleanse from his conscience. Even as he prayed for her soul as the smoke from the pyres drifted through the windows, he felt the muses take him one more. Another picture was drawn, and another path was laid before his feet. It continued like that for years, the muses drew him down a path to the Lord's Work and it was done.

It was at the age of 22 that the muses gave him a different path, a picture of a man he had never seen before relayed upon parchment, strive as he might, he found no startling deeper meaning, no location, just a man to find. Wizened features, an asian cast to the skin, deep brown eyes, the man's image that was burnt upon his mind, becoming his waking obsession. It took him a little over a year to locate him on a journey that took him from europe into the depths of asia. His belief never wavoured, his desire to find the features unbreakable, little was he to know that the features belonged to the Keeper of the sword.


It was not a battle without trouble waylayed by brigands and various otherforms of societal scum, so often his faith had been tested and thus strengthened here it was his skill with the blade, his courage and relentess determination against unlike odds that were put to the test. Not only was it blade work and combat he learned but like all knights of the cross he gained experience of the wide variety of religions that spanned the globe, his travels bringing him into the path of hindu's and buddhists each of which opened their home to him without suspicion or question. Though their Lord was not his by scripture, he could see the Lord's work in the their generosity of spirit and though he searched he found no evil or malice in their actions. It was that night, after retiring, having debated late into the night with a group of Buddhist monks that he prayed to the Lord for guidance, for the bible told him it was duty to bring others into the fold, yet try as he might, they were content with their own faith, with their search for inner peace. It was even as he prayed for guidance, realised that just like him, they were the Lord's children and just like him, they served the Lord in their own way.

The next morning he left, a sudden sense that he had traveled far enough, that the man he sort was closer to home that he had first imagined. As night drew in, the evening sky darkening, he felt the urge to light a torch and walk onwards and thus he wandered on until he heard a commotion upon the road ahead. Drawing blade and casting his torch over the scene, he saw a man, hooded and cloaked sat upon the road before him, a circle of shambling figures closing in upon him. 

Calling out, he gleaned no reaction from the shambling figures, yet in the darkness upon the edge of his vision he was sure something moved. Suddenly one of the figures was wheeling clumsily, though no words were spoken, its features sudden cast into light to reveal crumbling decaying flesh, wide glazed eyes. Two strides and he thrust a sword through its belly before kicking it to the ground

Yet even as it crumpled it rose again, struggling to right itself even as its insides oozed onto the floor. With a snarl Pieter thrust the flaming brand into its face, hear a high scream as its flesh was consumed. Even as he approached the group more came on at him and he swept their legs away with his blade before burning them with the torch. Even as he approached the last figure, a ball of flame blasted the figure away and he wheeled sword raised to face the figure at the centre.

A dimunitive figure still hooded and cloaked, he bore himself with regal grace his staff held high, a sword strapped across his back, his attention seemingly fixed upon the darkness, a casual glance at Pieter and he took a step back in shock, hood falling away to reveal the figure he sought. 

They stared at eachother for a moment eyes locked, only disturbed as something in the shadows gave a frustrated howl and the keeper let out a snarl of frustration. They agreed in that moment to discuss their business once the figure of evil was dead. Across asia and Europe they chased him, their foe wiley and cunning and they forced to face hateful beings of the night, supernatural daemons thrust into their path by design or accident. Thus Pieter learned, forcd to absorb the knowledge of his sage counterpart in mere moments as being were thrust into their path.

Eventually in Scandanavia they cornered the being, deep in the crypts of a church, even as they chased they were beset upon all sides by foul ghouls and the nameless undead, fire, blade and brand their friend as they fought as one into the deepest depths. There in the crypts they found their foe, cloaked in the darkness and battle commenced. His companion was blasted backwards by a jolt of electricity yet Pieter closed in, blade rang on a high metal staff event as the cloak of darkness melted away to reveal the twisted necromancer within, his body ravaged and gaunt, though power rippled in his every motion.

Even as the keeper found his feet and Pieter smashed the staff from the sorceror's grip, he lashed out a fist of pure darkness lancing out to hit Pieter directly above the heart. Time seemed to freeze, Pieter's finishing strike faltering as his whole body was drenched in icy cold, the breath stolen from his lungs, his heart refusing to beat as the darkness consumed him. He was fighting to stay alive as his body began to suffocate the blade resting against the necromancers skin even as hopelessness spread across him like a wave. He thought he was dying, the blade unsteady in his hands, the darkness enveloping his senses, he could not smell only see the sorceror's smiling He would die for the Lord but not like this, he would not end in failure. With a great wrench he sliced the sorceror's head from his body, even as he collapsed onto all fours.The headless body crumpled, the creature no more yet the darkness remained clinging to his body, suffocating him forcing him to place hand upon the floor a desperate grip upon reality. Even as the keeper stepped forward, standing before him above the wreckage of the sorcerors body, light bathed them both, bound them together as one before the Lord, Keeper and Knight united in blood

Even as his head swirled he felt the light pierce his bones, his body suddenly animated, his heart bounding, lungs heaving as he struggled to regain equilibrium even as a voice boomed around him

"For he is a man of pure heart and selfless valor" 

Slowly the keeper drew for the first and last time, the broadsword across his back

"Has he been tested?" whispered the man before him

"Unwittingly and unknowingly he has stood up for honor and justice, his faith without question, his determination without limit."

"Will you take him as your champion?"

"It is my will if he would take the symbol of my champion if he would bear it"

The blade was extended too him, suddenly cast into light, the etchings of the famous blade, the gravitas of the situation suddenly became clear to him, the light dancing off the blood stained nail in the very centre of the blade and he bowed his head in sudden comprehension

"Pieter Duvet, the Knights of the Cross have been around since the 5th century, they stand for honor and justice against creatures of darkness and deceit. They are a symbol in a world threatened on allsides to a danger they refuse to acknowledge, that of the occult and the supernatural."

"Will you bear Ammorochius, symbol of defiance and strength unbroken and unbowed throughout the ages, in the Lord's work. Will you take up the path that has been set before you"

With dry mouth and sweating he said the words with defiant strength

"I do swear loyalty to my blade" 

Taking the blade, and slicing a cut across his palm

"Let it taste my blood and know my loyalty"

For 24 years Pieter Duvet has fought the supernatural, the Lord's will still flowing through his art, which has often made a lucky peasant an exceptionally rich one if they have the guile to realise what it is, for many will pay a small fortune for a painting from the hand of one blessed by god, not less on that has inspired tales of heroism and valour. Though he longs to, he cannot bear to paint at any other time, for his heart feels hollow and meaningless if not inspired by the lord and it now causes him greater despair than joy. Though many Knights live normal lives with wives or families, Pieter has found himself unable to take that path, the pleasure of his one passion denied to him, whilst his desire to take a wife has long since died in tragedy.

In his 5th year as knight of the cross he fell in love with a Lord's Daughter in the south of Emgland yet the Lord called and he was forced to move away, returning to her to find she had died of an unknown illness mere weeks after he left. Since that time he has refused to try and settle down as others do to a more conventional life, embracing the life of a wanderer or a pilgrim for the Lord does not seem to want him to settle.

Thus in between tasks he is free to explore as he will and though he truly lives the life of a monk he often travels to monastery's in far off lands acting upon whims and fancies, whether they be the lords or his own, he does not know yet they always seem to bring him where he is most needed, whether it be the appearance of the supernatural, a harvest that needs bringing in before the rains set in or merely just the presence of a servant of the Lord.

Whilst for many the Knight of the Cross has been a part time occupation, for Pieter it has not been yet he accepts it with stoic grace and grim determination as he has met every other challenge. Now for the second time the muses have provided him a face to find, a face known throughout the land thought it is shrouded in mystery. A legend of the hunter's and the Lord will's one of his nights to be by his side, without question Pieter will be there.


----------



## Midge913

deathbringer- as we have already discussed, Pieter is accepted. Very nice work mate.


----------



## Midge913

*Important Info!!!*

Alright folks, here it is. As I have said before you are all starting this RP as experienced Hunters and as such there is stuff that your characters would know that you as the player wont since it is all stuck in my little demented brain. Below is some information that will be useful to you in writing your posts in the future as it deals with knowledge of how to dispose of, deal with, and interact with the various beasties, ghoulies, and nasties that you will come across over the course of the story. Right, I will just jump right to it. 

Vampires:
I am not sure if any of you have read the Dresden Files novels by Jim Butcher but I am basing my vampires of the way he has written them with a few changes. There are actually three species, or Courts, of vampires in this RP, and they are described as follows.

Red Court Vampires:
Red court vampires are the most feral and bestial of the three types. Their horrific forms are covered in a flesh mask, a gruesome parody of the features the individual bore as a human. This flesh mask, usually perfect, unmarred skin, is a manifestation of the very dark sorcerery that gave rise to the beast in the first place and mimics a human appearance. This allows these beasts to pass and move through human society undetected, their bodies warm, their heart still beats, for they are not truely undead. Should one encounter one of these beasts in person they would find that they have enhanced strength and speed, even contained with the flesh mask. Their long prehensile tongue is coated with a potent neurotoxin, that invokes a feeling of extreme esctasy in the victim, making them easy prey for these blood thirsty monsters. If a blood rage takes them, or they are mortally threatened, they will rip their flesh mask free allowing the beast they truely are, a monster a startling opposite from the beauty that incased it. The creature that emerges is a hunkering beast, its arms elongated forming great batlike wings. Razor sharp claws tip what were once its hands, its face elongating into a feral snout, its maw filled with razor sharp fangs. At its midsection is an enlarged, bloated belly, that contains the beasts blood reserves. For those of you that are familiar with the Vampire Counts Vargulf, this beast would forcibly remind you of that creature, all humanity erased in its transformation into a bloodthirsty and savage animal. 
Though they are the most savage of the three types of vampires, they have the most rigidly entrenched heirarchy, their nation organized under a nobility, ruled by the fearsome entity the Red King. Though he rarely ventures out of his palatial estate deep in the jungles of south america, his dukes and duchesses impose his rule with an iron fist.

Red Court Vampires, like their Black Court cousins, are destroyed by prolonged exposure to sunlight. Minimal exposure to the sun will cause very painful burns, the skin crackling and blackening in seconds. They are also extremely susceptible to Faith based powers and fire. However the surefire way to dispatch a Vampire of this court is to pierce or slash open their blood belly. The nature of this animal is that it must feed constantly to fuel the superhuman strength and speed that it possesses. To rob it of its supply of blood is to kill it quickly as it bleeds out and its body starves. Though this sounds easy the speed and strength that these beasts possess makes this a daunting task indeed.

Black Court Vampires:The Black Court is a plague on Europe, its kind having originated deep in the mountains that span the center of the continent, in an area that is the Kingdom of Hungary in the current century. These kind are the most numerous of the three Courts represented in Europe. These creatures of the night are what one typically think of when the term Vampire is uttered. Pale of skin, lithe and dextrous creatures, they are truely the Lords of the Undead. Despite the fact that they look human, getting close to one will prove otherwise. They do not breathe, their heart does not beat, and the stench of death cloys around their lips. When they feed or draw on their supernatural strength and speed, The color of their eyes changes to that of the darkest black, their fangs elongate, their brow ridges become more pronounced and the strength of their jawline becomes more visible, and their already pale skin becomes grey and ashy a testament to the fact that they are the walking dead. 

Though it is to be 300 years before Bram Stoker, who incidentally will be one of the most famous vampire hunters for half a milennia, writes his novel about the famous vampire Dracula, his novel reads like a how to guide for eliminating Black Court Vampires. They are severely allergic to garlic and silver, their flesh burns in sunlight like parchment in a bonfire, and holy symbols, symbols of faith held dear to the wielder are anathema to them. A wooden stake through the heart of one of these creatures will paralyze it, disrupting all body function, rendering it helpless. Despite all of these things, the only way to truely kill a Vampire of the Black Court is to remove its head, all other injuries it can eventually heal given enough time. 

White Court Vampires: These creatures of the night are the closest to humanity and easily can pass for human. Though they are often confused with the deadly succubi and incubi that share many traits with them, they are just as truely vampiric as the other Courts. The exact nature of their condition is stil rather mysterious, but what is known is that they feed on the life force of powerful emotions, lust being the most common. It is this tendency in their feeding patterns that often get them confused with the Unseelie Fae, because like succubi and incubi they feed during the act of sex, that time when their prey is most vulnerable and delicious. Unlike Succubi and Incubi however White Court Vampires can feed on any strong emotion, though feeding on things like fear, terror, and hatred often leave the psyche of the Vampire broken and torn, sending them inevitably into madness. Like other vampires they have a well of energy that they can draw from to enhance their speed and strength and when they do so their skin shines alabaster white and the irises of their eyes change to a fleshy pink color. 

Unlike their cousins of the other Courts, White Court Vampires share none of the weaknesses to objects like silver, garlic, sunlight, or faith based magic or symbols. However they are more vulnerable to mortal injury than the other types. While the can regenerate and heal far more quickly than a human, mortal wounds, injuries that would destroy the heart or brain are instantly fatal. Other life-threatening injuries can be healed, but it takes constant feeding to do so. Due to this difference in their physiology, White Court Vampires tend to try and remain out of conflicts with Hunters. A hunter that is a bit more radical in his approach can find that a White Court vampire is an excellent source of information. The white court are masters of seduction and hidden influence. The work through cats paws and scapegoats to influence the world around them to their own advantage. This inevitably means that Vampires of the White Court have infiltrated every level and aspect of society and it is very rare that the White Court doesn't know at least a little about everything. 

The Fae:
The realms of the Faerie courts lie in the wild places of the world. Deep forests, mammoth mountains and ravines, untarnished lakes and rivers all play home to one sort of Fae or another. These beings influence the world by their presence, bringing life or death depending on their allegiences. Powerful magic weilders, perfect swordsman, archers beyond compare, uncontrolable berzerkers all populate the ranks of the fae. Such is their strength in the arcane that it is rumored that the Fae King Oberon was the first to instruct humans in the ways of sorcery. The Faerie realms can be divided into two different courts, Seelie and Unseelie, or Summer and Winter, and each approaches the world through vastly different points of view. Though its seems that their are good Faeries and bad Faeries, the way that the Fae as a whole look at the human race is like a much older sibling does a much younger one, with disdain and annoyance. The Fae are immortal, never falling to sickness or old age, and to them Humanity is no more than a primitive ape like culture that exists to be the playthings and amusements for their kind. To bargain with the Fae is to do so at your own peril, for their sense of morality is truely alien to a human. They will exploit any loop hole they can find in the deal you have made and use it to their advantage. Though they cannot speak a lie, the Fae have all grown very adept at speaking half truths and in riddles. Just because the Faerie you encounter is of the Seelie court, doesn't mean that it wont ultimately do you harm. 

Each of the courts is ruled over by a trio of Faerie Queens: the Mother, the Queen, and the Lady. Though they may take consorts, or even husbands as in the case of the Summer Queen, Tatiana, the men of the Fae Courts always hold less power than the females. Though she is the most powerful of the lot, the Mother of each of the courts is never seen, having preferred in her old age, which is quite incomprehensible for an immortal being, to withdraw from the world. The Queen is the true power of the Fae Court, each respectively wielding the power of life and light and death and darkness. Always in balance, yet always striving to overtake the other. The Lady is the most often, if one can call the rarity of an encounter with a Fae Lord something that happens often, seen plying her influence in the human world. Her curiosity of the world of men drawn from either the creativity and life that humans lead, or their capacity for cruelty, violence or war. 

Though it is something not often spoken about, it is known that the Rulers of the respective courts cannot take direct action against the other court. These rules engrained in the magic that courses through their very veins. In answer to this, each of the courts employs a mortal to act as their champion. The individual is gifted the mantel of the Knight and with this title comes power beyond what a normal man could ever hope to employ and an elongated life span. 

As a whole, Hunters try to avoid contact with the Fae, but as human civilization expands ever outward, contacts with the wild things that live in wild places grow ever more frequent. There really is little defense that humanity has against these eons old creatures, save pure iron. Magic bounces off of them, tempered steel is ineffective, and things of the natural world tend to be taken over by the nature magic of the Faerie in question. It is a good thing that the most powerful Fae, the Lords and Ladies of the faerie courts, tend to ignore humanity as we would a colony of ants. The last recorded encounter with one of the Lords of the Fae Courts was well over 500 years ago. However, there are plenty of half fae, the offspring of a Faerie Lord or Ladies and human consort, that plague humanity. Each of these half-breeds gains unnaturally long life and arcane and supernatural abilities from their Faerie parent and based on their lineage are claimed by one of the Faerie courts. These types of fae are all vulnerable to the touch of pure iron, but the ways to kill them are as varied as the types of Fae themselves. 

Seelie Fae: Also known as Summer Fae, this is the Faerie court that most people think of when they speak of Faeries. The are responsible for the life and growth of the natural world. Ranging from miniscule sprites to hulking centaurs, these fae are the most amiable and cooperative with the human world. Though it has been known for Seelie Fae to take humans as food, it is in the same manner as a wolf taking a deer in the hunt. They see it as a natural cycle of predator and prey, the weak being consumed by the strong. The feeding off of humans is definitely not the norm for members of the seelie court, but it has happened from time to time. 

Unseelie Fae: As in all things nature must have balance. The Unseelie, or Winter Fae, are cruel, capricious, and malevolent. Reveling in the part of the natural cycle concerned with death and decay. It is among the ranks of the Unseelie that you will find Incubi, Succubi, trolls, Gremlins, and all sort of nasty and unsavory beast. Unseelie fae love human prey, this is evidenced by the sheer number of forms that have evolved over the milennia, specifically adapted to feed on humans. These beasts are nasty, blood thristy, and evil. 

Werewolves:
Though the most common conception of a Werewolf is a man cursed to change into a feral beast in the light of the full moon, experienced hunters know that there are actually 4 types of beasts that fall into this category. Ranging from the afore mentioned cursed person to a Half-fae killing machine, these creatures by choice or compulsion tend to feed exclusively on human prey. 

Laran La rusan:This type takes its name from the arabic tongue as the first recorded instance of a man wolf hyrid was recorded by the eqyptians around 2055 B.C. These ancient texts speak of a man, cursed by the good Set to become a ravening monster, to take the form of a beast. Set decreed that for three nights, by the light of the fullest moon, the man would become a bloodthirsty killer, a danger to his friends and family. As decreed by the god, the man, sceaming in pain took the form of a Jackal that walked on two legs and relished in the blood of his victims. To further punish this man, Set decreed that he would pass his curse to his children as well as to his victims, becoming a plague on the world. Though he would take bestial shape a part of him would remain, looking out of the windows of his mutated eyes, tortured by the horror that he was helpless ot prevent. 3500 years later the shadowed places of the night are still plagued by the decendents of this cursed man and his victims, for the bite of a Laran La Rusan passes the disease to the fresh host, from then on the victim, should they survive the encounter, is doomed to walk the earth bearing a curse that is milennia old.

These beasts are the most dangerous of the mortal froms of the werewolf. Their speed and strength matched only by their ferocity and lust for blood. To engage one is a fight that proves most perilous, even to the experienced hunter. Destruction of the heart or brain is the surest way to dispatch a Laran La Rusan, but the weapon used must be made of the purest silver, for the tough enchanted skin and thick fur of the beast is enough to deflect even the strongest blows from a normal weapon. Though these beasts will fight to the death, just before they die they revert to their human form. Hunters across the globe recount being thanked by their former adversary for releasing them from the curse, staying the cycle of destruction that follows in their wake. In their human form they are all but indestructable, even silver proving ineffective. This is rumored to be because Set wanted to make sure that the victims of his curse suffered to the fullest extent, unable to even take their own lives to prevent the violence they would wreak. 

Lycanthrope:These types of werewolf are described as being a wolf trapped in the body of a man. Despite the physical appearance being distinctly human, the mind of the creature is savage and feral. Mental and physiological abnormalities increase these beings strength,speed, and sensory perception as well as enhancing their aggressive and violent tendencies. To the last they are man eaters and the near cannablisitic feeding frenzies in their dens of filth and squalor are enough to turn the stomach of even the most stoic of Hunters. 

Unlike the Laran La Rusan, these beast live in familial packs, in caves or as society developes in underground resevoirs, aqueducts, and sewers. Anywhere dark, dank, and in close proximity to their favored meal. They are cowardly as individuals, but in a pack they fear no attacker. They use the natural weapons of their elongated canine teeth and dense reinforce nails grown to claws to slash and bite, though some will use a knife, sword or club as a weapon of opportunity. To kill these creatures requires nothing more than the strength of arm, a stout weapon, and a hardened resolve, for the themselves are not supernatural. The disease in their mind is rumored to come from a supernatural source, but to this point that is only conjecture. 

Hexenwulf: These are the rarest form of the mortal Werewolf and in essence not a werewolf at all. This type of werewolf is basically a magic wielder who has learned one trick, to take the form of a large dire wolf and to return to human form. This type ranges the gamet from sadistic killers to good men, some who use their ability to fight the supernatural evils of the world in their own way. Though they are techinically rogue mages, they do not possess the arcane strenght to wield magic in any other form, so are largely ignored by the Wardens of the Mage's Council and left to their own devices whether good or ill. 

For all intents and purposes these Hexenwulf are but men and can be killed in the same manner as any other man. Those of pious persuasion should take care in their dealings with these Hexenwulf as it is not uncommon for them to be on the side of good, using their abilities as a warrior would a sword against the creatures of darkness that haunt the night. 

Luop Garou: This form or werewolf is actually a shapeshifting fae of the Seelie Court. In its war form, it very closely resembles the Laran La Rusan in its appearance, but this Fae can take its altered shape, 4 in all, at any time it chooses. It is these malicious Summer Fae that are rumored to have cursed humanity with the Lycanthope gene. A throw back of Half-fae evolution, the fae blood in their veins degrading over generations. Able to take the form of a feral man, startlingly similar to the appearance of a Lycanthrope, the form of a hulking dangerous beast similar to the form of a Laran La Rusan as already stated, the form of a great dire wolf, similar in appearance to a Hexenwulfs altered form, and then the form of the true wolf, these fae are creatures of chaos. Hunters without peer. Thought their favored meal is not man, they wont hesitate to kill one if the man is foolish enough to stray into its territory. These solitary creatures, favor deep untarnished woodland and as such Human enounters are few and far between and even true sightings have been attributed to one of the other forms of werewolf.

Fighting these perfect guardians of the wild is nothing short of suicide. Since they are Fae, they do not intrude upon the world of men, but should you come across one your best bet is to retreat, slowly. As already mentioned they do not enjoy the taste of human flesh, but if you startle them or flee in fear their intinctual hunting reflexes will take over and they will pursue you till you drop from exhausting. Iron and silver both cause a Luop Garou extreme pain and discomfort and when confronted with weapons of that nature the will more often than not decide the meal is not worth the trouble, but killing them is near to impossible as they are as ancient as the unexplored forests that they inhabit.

In conclusion, it is best for the Hunter who is hunting werewolves, to correctly identify your quarry because a mistake here can cost you your life and potentially the life of an innocent if you are wrong.

Ghosts:
This category is a bit misleading as there are several forms of spirit that are commonly attributed to a haunting. Each is dealt with quite a bit differently than the next and for the purposes of brevity there are three main types that each exibit vastly different traits.

Manifest apparitions: This is what most people attribute a haunting to. These are the disemobodied spirits of the dead, those killed by violent means or in suspicious circumstances, that cling to the mortal world, seeking vengence for the wrongs against them in life. They tend to replay the violent moments of their lives over and over and over again across the years, sometimes taking vengence on innocents that fit certain parameters that match those that in death they have come to hate, their abuser, murderer, or torturer. They cause accidental deaths, injuries, and the more powerful entities can interact with material items killing at will. They have very little preception of things outside the neverending loop of their life's most tragic moments and are exclusively tied to a place or an object. Salt is the most effective defense against these Manifest dead as they are unable to cross an unbroken line of the substance. Salt thrown into or fired into the apparition will disperse it and striking it with pure iron will do the same. Once it is dispersed it typically takes a fair amount of time for the Apparition to re-manifest. To release the spirit, their mortal remains must be salted and burned. 

Wraiths: These are spirits of the dead, created in battles, war, or violent killings in places where malevolent energy stirs. Though they typically are found in or near the place where they died, wraiths retain sentience after their death. They know what they knew in life, the feel what they felt in life, and above all desire to return to the life they knew. It takes very little time for the longing that they are consumed with to drive these spirits mad. The can interact with the world in the same way that a Manifest Apparition can, but unlike the robotic nature of the Manifest Apparition, they kill for fun, to satisfy their hunger for life, for in the moments of their victims death these wraith's can feel the spark of life. The most deadly ability of theses wrestless phantoms is their ability to possess the body of a living victim. The completely unnatural act drives the Wraith further into insanity as as soon as his essence has blended with the victim, the host body begins to deteriorate at a rapid rate, death occuring in a matter of days. Like the Manifest apparition salt and iron are effective defenses, but once they have taken a host, nothing save the minstrations of a Priest can save the victim. The priest must first perform the death ritual of his religion, nominally Last Rites, what with eurpoe being predominately Catholic at this time, and after Last Rites have been performed the Priest must carefully Excorcise the offending spirit from the body. The insane nature of the Wraith tends to make this process look like the daemonic possessions described in the bible, but the experienced Hunter or Excorcist knows them for what they are. The desperate actions of a tortured spirit, trying to return to a life that no longer belongs to it. The act of Excorcism destroys the Wraith. To destroy it before the being takes a host is more difficult, a clensing of the area must be undertaken, but more often than not this merely drives the beast away allowing it to prey on another unknown. Finding the Wraith's mortal remains, salting them, and burning them is the only way to destroy a Wraith that has not taken a host. Due to the nature of how these people died, sometimes finding those remains is very difficult. 

Poltergiest: Again we see the incredible variety displayed among the Fae. Poltergiests are actually a form of Goblin, devious micheivious Unseelie fae, that take relish in creating chaos for humans. If their pranks and accidents cause human death all the better for it. These Poltergiest's actually feed off the terror and fear that they sow. Invisible to the naked eye, these beasts are very difficult to get rid of, let alone kill. Iron of course will harm them, but it takes a very particular incantation to make them visible and upon appearing they fly into a blood frenzy trying to kill anyone and anything they can get their clawed fingers on. Hoodoo Priests have had the most success driving them away, for the concotion of Chicken blood and bones, iron filings, Rosemary, Garlic, and a single fish eye create a mystical aura that these miniscule Fae cannot stand. If you find yourself in a position where you are battling against a Poltergiest infestation, take care. Larger Goblinkin are very protective of these, the smallest of their race. Most hunters know that the best course of action is to drive them out, for once their cozy home has become inhabitable, they retreat to the wilds, those particular specimens rarely returning to the lands of men. 

Well folks these entries outline the most common supernatural forces that you as Hunters will come across and have come across. There are others, things rarer than the beasts above that sometimes slink out of the darkness. Should I decide that your character will face one of these, I will give you a percentage chance at knowing a bit about your quarry, but part of the hunter business is talking to locals, learning legends, and figuring out what you are up against. All in all, there is no shortage of foes.
As a final note: For the mages here are the Laws of Magic as laid down by Merlin 1000 years ago. The Council enforces these to the letter and the only sentence is death. Just keep that in mind when using your abilities. 

*1)* Magic is the essence of creation. To use it to take the life of an innocent is anathema to its purpose. It is agains the code of this council for a Mage to take a human life with magic save in the extreme circumstance of defense his own life or the life of an innocent. 

*2)* The mind of a man is a sacred place. To use magic to breach or alter the mind of another is against the code of this council. Illusions that trick the senses are allowed, but to mess with the fabric of another mans mind is to bring insanity and death, both for your victim and yourself. 

*3)* The sancitity of time is paramount. Using your abilities to change or alter the course of history is forbidden. 

*4)* To transform the shape of another is a travesty against nature. Man was born a man and should stay a man. To alter his form is a shock that will send his mind into broken madness.

*5)* To enthall a man, to bend him to your will is an evil that shall not go unpunished. Free will was given to man by the gods, to destroy that is to undo what those mighter than you have done. 

*6)* Thou shalt not reach beyond the Borders of Life. To raise the unwilling dead, to play with the foul powers of Necromancy is a breach of the highest trust. To do so is to tain the source or your arcane power beyond repair. Communication with willing spirits in the hereafter is not prohibited by this law, and Ectomancy is a respected speciality with the Mage's Council.

*7)* Thou shall not seek Beyond the Outer Gates. This law is a mystery to most of the council, though some ancient writings speak of realms that lie in tangent with the material world. Parallel realities, inhabited by creatures bizzare beyond all comparison. The law still exists, but the knowledge behind travel to these supposed realms has been lost in the centuries since the Original Merlin lived. 

Please take your time and read through this stuff for two reasons. First it will be important for you to know these things throughout the course of the RP, and secondly I took the time to write it If you have any questions about this stuff, please let me know.


----------



## Malochai

Well, I may not be taking part but I'm definitely going to be following this RP closely. You must have put in a hell of a lot of work, Midge, and I salute you  :victory:


----------



## Midge913

Cheers mate!:drinks:


----------



## Romero's Own

this is really great stuff midge. I espeachilly like the referance to Bram Stoker as a vampire hunter. Well done. I can see this shaping up to be a great rp.


----------



## Anilar

Awesome stuff on the creatures we might encounter. What is your inspiration to the fae ???.


----------



## Midge913

Anilar said:


> Awesome stuff on the creatures we might encounter. What is your inspiration to the fae ???.


A combination of how Butcher describes them in the Dresden Files along with a healthy dose of the SyFy show Lost Girl. Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Rems

*Name:* Johan Wetter

*Sex: *Male

*Age: *78

*Appearance:* Johan is a tall and slender man, thin from years spent hunched in candlelight, pouring over tomes. His large hands and dextrous fingers are well suited to his knifework and delicate experiments. Though 78 years of age he only appears half that, thanks to his sorcerous gift. A long thin nose sits on an angular, close shaven face. He appears un-prepossessing and nondescript, all the better for a man of his profession. His only notable features are his eyes, one an emerald green the other tawny amber. Were he not born in a Magedeburg, a large metropolis, he would have quite possibly been drowned at birth by superstitious peasants. Lines below his eyes crease an otherwise youthful face, the legacy of dimly lit libraries, blinding experiments and the stress of 78 years in a turbulent world. 

A man of refined tastes Johan dresses in the latest fashions of the continent. He wears a black doublet, slashed to reveal the white linen shirt beneath, which is pulled through the holes. Over this is a thick sleeve-less jerkin, black with ivory buttons and sporting many secret pockets. His legs are clad in silk hose, with puffed breeches terminating at the knee. On his feet he wears calfskin leather boots, knee high. His ensemble is completed with a long coat, festooned with pockets, able to hold any manner of useful or interesting items or ingredients. A small, iron cross hangs about his neck, under his clothes. Johan appears refined, elegant and relatively harmless, a court dandy perhaps. This is just how he desires it. 

Belted about his waist is a piognard, a long slender knife with a cross guard. Engraved with silver it is a weapon deadly to mortal men and the more common supernatural creatures alike. Concealed at the small of his back is a stiletto, the blade fullered. Coated with a paralytic it is the perfect surprise weapon and a favourite among assassins for its size, lightness, conceal-ability and the deep, light bleeding wounds it inflicts. Though no soldier and unsuited to and uninterested in the crush of battle Johan is a deft hand with his daggers having long ago payed for the tutoring of a master of the Scherma di Stiletto Siciliano, the Sicilian school of stiletto fighting, having been on the receiving end of a stabbing in the alleys of Florence. 

His main weapons however are a brace of pistol. An intelligent man with a fondness for gadgets and a passion for experimentation Johan holds firearms in great regard. Johan has followed their development with a keen interest, and tinkers with his own pistols, trying to coax a smoother mechanism or create a more precise gear. Johan currently uses wheellock pistols, an advancement over matchlock weapons. Requiring only one hand to cock and fire they are also better insulated against the weather, functioning by reliable gears and springs rather than slow burning fuses. Missing too is the distinctive glow and smell of the fuses. Their high level of maintenance and costly manufacture, whilst prohibitive for armies is no trouble for a watchmaker turned alchemist. 

The pistols are chased with silver, to be used as a handy club in desperate situations. With the aid of his cantrips Johan is truly deadly with his pistols, able to produce a rate of fire faster than any normal human could manage. Through small acts of levitation he is able to both cock and load his pistols without requiring the use of his hands, allowing him to use two simultaneously. This requires a high level of concentration however and so in particularly high stress or tiring situations Johan is forced to reload manually. He carries lead, silver and iron shot, for whatever foe he is engaging.

Hung with a chain from an interior pocket of his jerkin is a pocketwatch, wrought of brass and steel. A rough thing, the work of an apprentice, it is at odds with the rest of his perfectly manicured appearance. It is not however the artifice of the device which pleases Johan’s heart but the history. The timepiece was the last he and his father, a watchmaker, created together, a young Johan learning his father’s craft. It is the last keepsake of his old life, of his home and family. It has become a ritual for Johan, at the end of each day to slowly disassemble, clean and reassemble the timepiece, before carefully winding it and setting it to rest, to tick another day. 

*Personality:* Johan is an inquisitive man with a quick-mind who delights in puzzles and riddles. Patient and meticulous Johan stalks his prey and prepares for days in advance, observing, learning. He stalks through libraries, unearthing tomes and grimiores for scraps of lore. He notes the behavior and pattern of his quarry, formulating plans. 

Eager to learn new things Johan dissects and studies his monstrous game whenever possible. His findings are recorded in a great journal, thick with alchemical knowledge, hunting lore and the profiles of famous hunters and notorious monsters. It is a valuable resource and Johan hopes to one day codify his and other hunter’s and mages knowledge and distill it into a magnum opus. He has not met with great success, hunters and mages alike being famously closed mouthed and taciturn. It frustrates Johan that his colleagues display such willful in transience and hoard their secrets like jealous crones. 
A fastidious man Johan likes to keep clean and bathes often and meticulously arranges his clothing and grooming. He has developed a variety of rituals and compulsions over his life, though is consciously unaware of them. The alchemist begins each morning with a close shave and the careful trimming of his nails to a precise length of 2 millimetres. Each night is ended with the disassembly and assembly of his watch and its winding. A silent prayer is then said to God, in remembrance of his family. When staying at inns he carefully folds and arranges his clothes into precise bundles and dusts the surfaces of his rooms, mindful of the warnings his father gave when he was a boy about dirt fouling delicate watch mechanisms. This fastidiousness extends to his clothing which he will regularly and unconsciously brush with his hands in small movements, wiping away imaginary dirt. 

When eating Johan will first cut all his food into pieces before eating. He carries a knife and fork in a small leather pouch wherever he goes. In this same pouch he carries a range of scalpels with which to examine the creatures that go bump in the night. His experience at autopsies and surgery has also made Johan into a proficient interrogator, though he is loathe to commit such acts. 

A man of creature comforts Johan enjoys his fine clothes, stocked libraries, good food and wine and suitable habitation. He prefers to work out of cities, based in quality inns. Trekking about in the woods and the fields is not the behaviour of a civilised man. Used to dealing with nobility from his profitable cover identity as an apothecary Johan speaks eloquently and is fluent in German, French and Italian. 

Quietly pious Johan scorns those who loudly trumpet their faith or fevour, zealotry is a cancer of the mind. Johan reserves equal scorn for the Catholic Church, a corrupt edifice and a fundamentally hypocritical institution. A firm Lutheren Johan does not believe in all the pomp and splendour of the church. A man’s conviction is enough for Johan. He makes sure however to keep such opinions to himself when in papist Italy, the heart of Christendom. Voluble protestants there have a nasty tendency to end up floating face first in the Tiber. 

Johan has a special hatred for vampires and enjoys killing them. Hunting monsters is a, duty a profession. Destroying vampires is a personal pleasure. Vampires took from Johan his life and he will repay them in kind. 

*Background:* Born at the dawn of the 16th century as the youngest child to artisan parents in the prosperous imperial city of Madgeburg Johan Wetter should have grown to enjoy a humble but satisfying life and become an old man with a brood of grandchildren by now. He did not.

Whilst a boy Johan had lessons of precision, patience and the appreciation of artistry drilled into him by his father, a watchmaker named Frederick. Frederick would further pontificate on the very nature of clocks and what they represented. Time said Johan’s father was a human construction. It was we who measured time who declared that this time was so and so. We humans were charged by God to understand, to master his universe. It was through such concepts, though science and natural philosophy that men honoured God and proved themselves men. Rational thought and behavior was a gift from God, blind faith an affront and a waste. Johan has never forgotten his father’s lessons. 

As a boy would sit for hours amongst his father’s shop, quietly listening to the dependable hum of the grand father clock or the rapid ticking of the pocket watch. He would caress the oak, cedar and redwood cases of the time pieces and loving polish their metal shells. To this day the ringing of a belltower or chime of a clock brings a smile to Johan’s face. All that could coax young Johan from his den was the call of fresh food from his mother’s kitchen or the solemn promise by his sister for a story and a reading lesson.

Johan loved his sister. He loved that Anne would always make time for him, that she was kind and patient. He loved her soft hands and the smell of her long hair freshly washed and perfumed. What young Johan loved most of all however was when his sister read to him. Anne would teach him to read, laughing as he humorously mispronounced a word and hugging him tight when he succeeded. She would prepare him for bed then read a fairy tale or ancient myth. Young Johan would furiously act out the battles, make a disguised face when the prince got the girl (who would want a girl hanging around?) or cringe in fear at the scary parts. Anne would smile and remind him that fairy tale’s weren’t real, that there was nothing to be afraid of. 

Anne was wrong. Not all fairy tales were false and there should be some things you should be very, very scared of. 

Johan knew that his sister was wrong when he came to her room and found her supine on her bed, the shutters open and a dark figure crouched over her, supping greedily at her neck. He knew that she was so very, very wrong when his father burst into the room upon hearing Johan’s scream and the horrible creature leaped at him, clawing and biting, ripping and tearing. Johan knew she was utterly, fatally wrong when that foul things looked up at him with his father’s intestines looped around its hands. He knew that she was wrong, there was evil in the world when he stood in the street, treacherously warmed by the blaze of his house’s burning, a stranger’s strong hands clasped around his thin frame, hands that belonged to a man who had burst into the house without warning, an orb of fire in his hands and battled the creature that killed Johan’s family. He knew, as he stood in the cold, clutching a pocket-watch in a white knuckled grip, tears streaming down his face, that _it hurt_. 

The next few years passed as a waking dream for Johan. The man who saved him was the alchemist Aldhebrus Schmidt. He had sensed one gifted with the art in the area and went in for reconnaissance. One closer he also detected the presence of the vampire that cost Johan his life. Too late to save Johan’s family he was able to trap the beast and set fire to the house around it, incinerating the creature. 

To Johan he gave a choice, serve with him as an apprentice, learn his art and protect others from this fate or take his chances as an orphan on the street. It was no choice at all. Forced into his role through bitter circumstance Johan initially railed against Schmidt and was a poor and un cooperative student. Aldhebrus was a kindly man however, patient and wise. With his gentle insistence and indulgent patience Johan slowly healed and accepted the old man and his knowledge. In time he looked to Aldhebrus as a father figure and it was a kindness to see him pass away peacefully, as content old man, rather than snatched away in blood and pain.

Dead 20 years now, Aldhebrus taught Johan well and further encouraged his curiosity and intelligence. From the alchemist he gained a passion for experimentation and scientific rigour to go along with his father’s lessons of meticulous precision. Johan learned how to create potions mundane and magical and is equipped with a vast array of medical knowledge. With the advent of widespread gunpowder Johan has incorporated this new, volatile substance into his armoury, creating a variety of novel positions and powders. Other alchemists look on with jealousy or scorn at the burgeoning ‘natural philosophers’ and other mundanely scientifically oriented men. Many of his art stick to ancient practices more suited to shamanism than ‘modern’ alchemy. Johan however sees alchemy as the fusion of science and magic, combing the rigour and discipline of science with the possibilities of the arcane. 



*Alchemical Products:*

_Talisman of Saint Holos._ Worn about the neck this talisman combines prayer and the arcane to ward off sickness and render the user immune to poisons. It is very useful for an alchemist who may imbibe a variety of strange or toxic substances. It also renders the wearer immune to the poisons of the supernatural. It was created from a pure silver talisman created by a Domitican priest, which was then immersed in trolls-blood, the poison cantarella, phlegm from a plague sufferer and venom from an adder. Incantations were then spoken for 7 nights. 

_Philter of Liquification:_ This is a potion reacts with water to dissolve whatever substance it is placed on. Useful for destroying locks or evidence. Applied in its initial state as a thick paste to an object it reacts with a hissing noise once any source of water is applied, such as saliva. Made from trolls-blood, powdered quicklime and an incantation. The trolls blood provides the liquid medium and keeps the paste an inert state. The incantation is spoken whilst mixing the incantation and enhances the natural acidity of quicklime and enables its catalyisation through water. 

_Smoke Bomb:_ When thrown to the ground these small spheres break open and release a blinding, chocking cloud. Contains gunpowder (sulphur, charcoal, saltpetre) and natron. A purely mundane item these are simply to manufacture. 
_
Fire of the Phoenix:_ Blown from an open palm or scattered as powder or poured into a vessel this is a powder which reacts upon the key word of Johan, Incindio. Upon ignition it will burn hotter than the hottest fire, capable of immolating flammable targets, melting steel and cracking stone. Made from phospherous, elemental or dijinn salts, gunpowder, sand and sorcerous power. The ground elemental salts imbues the already volatile blackpowder with increased potency. The art is used to combine the ingredients into a rough sand. 

_Appollo’s Shield:_ Once ingested this potion provides immunity to fire. Johan can walk through flames, pick up burning coals or reach into a forge. This immunity lasts for an hour or so and whilst active has the curious effect of negating Johan’s sense of smell and taste. Created from charcoal, sulfur spring water, sea water. The charcoal and sulphur provide the concept of fire, which is reversed through arcane power. The spring and salt water, existing as the dualistic elements of water, representing life, give a fluid medium and further protection. 

_Hydra’s Strength:_ This potion once imbibed gives Johan miraculous regenerative powers. He can shrug off wounds and his flesh knits and heals. It is only of a short duration- a hour or so and causes severe vomiting afterwards. Made from trolls blood, spring water, poppies and moss. The spring water and moss represent earth and nature whilst the poppies provide an immunity to pain and the trolls blood regenerative properties.

_Tears of Chronos:_ By combining a powder charge, sorcerous power and a piece of his beloved watch Johan can stop time itself for a brief period of time in a small area (20 feet, 30 seconds), before reality reasserts itself. It is essentially a time bomb. The blackpowder grenade provides the explosive force and initiates the spell. A piece of Johan’s pocketwatch, whether a spring, hand, gear or section of casing must be contributed and sacrificed; hammered into the surface of the grenade. Johan’s watch, the focus of so much of his being, has become a foci for his powers and has been seeped in arcane backwash for decades. To those with aetheric site if glows with arcane potential. Johan is extremely loath to use this however as he permanently loses a part of his watch, and hence to his mind and part of himself and his family. 

*Equipment:* 
Poignard
Stiletto
2 wheellock pistols with iron, salt, lead and silver shot. 
Potion ingredients + Potions
Pouch of common salt
A small (30 cm) rod of pure iron	
His journal, talisman and pocketwatch
Bandages, salves and healing tonics for first aid
Knife and fork, shaving kit and scalpels


----------



## Midge913

Rems- as we discussed via PM, Johan is accepted. 

Well all, I have posted the Info thread, as I am sure you have seen, and it is my intention to get the Action thread up on Friday, contingent upon the fact that dark angel gets his character up before then. 

I really appreciate all the messages and words of encouragement I have received over email, PM, and MSN. It is a huge boost to a would be author, to have something so well received, even if most of the ideas in here are based off of something created by a myriad of other folks. I am really looking forward to the RP, mostly because your enthusiasm is so infectious. I think it is going to be an interesting ride and I hope to do it justice.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I enjoy that summary of the creatures we shall face. Although, I do regret not noting iron shards in my equipment, seeing as to how effective it is on such a variety of creatures.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I can't find the Info thread, could someone give me a link?


----------



## Midge913

Its not a thread. It is a post on the page previous to this one...


----------



## Rems

Is this the entire range of supernatural creatures or are there other things lurking in the dark?

Also i think it's a great touch linking to everyone's profiles on the first page. It's really useful.


----------



## Lord of the Night

If you plan to add some other creatures into the RP might I suggest you use some creatures from the TV series Supernatural, it has many really great ones.

http://www.supernaturalwiki.com/index.php?title=Category:Creatures_&_Spirits

Particularly ones like the Wendigo and Daevas, oh and perhaps a Trickster.


LotN


----------



## Midge913

Rems- There are going go be other things that crop up, but the majority of stuff you are going to encounter is going to fall into one of those categories. I will say though that a huge amount of the supernatural baddies in my little world here can be classified as one of the Fae. Trolls, goblins, Ogres, Succubi, Incubi, Elementals, ETC. are all forms of Fae. 

LotN-great link mate! I appreciate you posting it up.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

I'm back and ready for action


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Just wondering Midge, how good is Cleric in terms of close-quaters combat?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

hey midge added a picture of the swords as I didn't like how I described them


----------



## Midge913

Karak- Freja would be quite skilled in the use of your staff as a quarterstaff, quite able to defend herself against 1 maybe 2 attackers. But offensively it is a quarterstaff with all the limitations it would have against steel. Argueably a knock to the head with an Ironwood staff is going to hurt, so I will keep that in mind when dealing with any CC things that arise for you.

Tyranno- Those are some interesting looking blades. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Anilar

My first thought on those swords are they gotta be awful for parrying, but interesting look, great for a RP character where such thing as parrying is a trivial thing, where you just write in the parrying no matter what weapon you might have, or roll the dice if there is rules for parrying.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Midge913 said:


> Karak- Freja would be quite skilled in the use of your staff as a quarterstaff, quite able to defend herself against 1 maybe 2 attackers. But offensively it is a quarterstaff with all the limitations it would have against steel. Argueably a knock to the head with an Ironwood staff is going to hurt, so I will keep that in mind when dealing with any CC things that arise for you.


Thats great Midge, I wasn't expecting man(woman)-at-arms master so thats great.

btw, I just wondering: seeing as the staff is a branch cut from the Norse tree of life Yggdrasil, would that provide any bonuses against evil creatures? i.e. the undead wither at it's touch? I mean, it is a tree that (in Norse mythology) is the only way for anyway to travel between the nine worlds and its guarded by a Dragon called Níðhöggr whom is the servant of the Goddess of Hell! :biggrin:

I just thought it might have some effects on the staff.


----------



## Midge913

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Thats great Midge, I wasn't expecting man(woman)-at-arms master so thats great.
> 
> btw, I just wondering: seeing as the staff is a branch cut from the Norse tree of life Yggdrasil, would that provide any bonuses against evil creatures? i.e. the undead wither at it's touch? I mean, it is a tree that (in Norse mythology) is the only way for anyway to travel between the nine worlds and its guarded by a Dragon called Níðhöggr whom is the servant of the Goddess of Hell! :biggrin:
> 
> I just thought it might have some effects on the staff.


I will have to think on that. Let me do a bit of research on it and I will get back to you.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

So when is the action thread going up


----------



## Midge913

In theory today. I am still waiting to see if DA is going to get a character up, but I am about half way through the intro post for the action thread. Assuming my day is kind to me, you should see it sometime later tonight.


----------



## Midge913

Alright so I am still working on the action thread but I am much farther along than I was this morning. 

I wanted to add that you all have a well bred horse, saddle, saddle bags, bed roll, and cooking kit. If you would keep that in kind with the rest of your equipment that would be good


----------



## Rems

I was going to ask about that actually. Johan doesn't carry his stuff around in a bag like a schlub. Now i have to think of a horsie name.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Mine may be called Jiggamunder II, after my horse in skyrim


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

I shall call my horse the most epic name in history, a name that installs fear in all my oppents for his name is Jeff and he just saved two hundred pounds on his life insurence. Nah not really his name is Faromir


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I'll have to find a good Norse name then.

Can't wait till the action thread.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Cool. 

Horse's Name: Llamrei, after the steed of King Arthur. (according to Wiki) Bingo.


----------



## Firedamaged

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I'll have to find a good Norse name then.
> 
> Can't wait till the action thread.


Slipfnier (unsure of spelling) was Odin's six legged horse I believe, as good a Norse name as any.


----------



## Rems

Didn't Loki turn into a horse once (a mare actually, to lure away a stallion), and Odin rode him/her?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Rems said:


> Didn't Loki turn into a horse once (a mare actually, to lure away a stallion), and Odin rode him/her?


I know a fair few Norse tales but that doesn't familar. Of course, Loki was a trickster so I can't see any reason why he wouldn't.


----------



## Firedamaged

Loki disguised himself as a mare to distract Svardnir (once more unsure of spelling) who was a stallion owned by the creators of Asgard. Loki got pregnant and gave birth to Slipfneir, who Odin claimed as his own, claiming he was lord of all horses in the same way as Odin was lord of all gods.


----------



## Rems

Ah, so that's the story. Yay mythology!


----------



## Midge913

So all I must issue a hearty apology. I had every intention of finishing the first post of the action thread last night, but my power went out inexplicably and only came on about 3 hours ago. So to that end, what is my plan. Well I work for most of the day today and will not be able to get in any work on it, so I will try with all my might to get it done tomorrow. I appreciate your patience and I really look forward to getting this thing started.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Don't worry about it after all as I have heard a million times all good things come to those that wait


----------



## Santaire

If you've heard it a million times Tyrrano, then you have to have been unable to wait a million times 

Edit: My horse will be called Arturus. The ancient latin word for Arthur and it will have belonged to and been named by Edward's father


----------



## Midge913

Well, things are going well on the action thread guys. A combination of insomnia and a wicked head cold have given me some good writing time. I only have 5 of you left to address in the opening thread. 

I also wanted to address money and spending. I really don't want that to become a big thing you are going to need to deal with, so I am just going to make a blanket statement that you all have the money to stay in modest inns, eat the food you want, buy necessary supplies, and the like. Call it gifts from grateful villages, family money, stuff you do on the side, whatever I don't really care. But, you are by no means rich. The mages are going to have a little extra scratch laying around because they have been around and saving longer. Characters like Anilar's and Tyranno's are funded by the church. So in a nut shell, as long as you aren't going crazy I am not going to tell you you don't have the money to by an ale for a prospective informant, have the money to stay in an inn or have a decent meal, or replace everyday equipment. I will be watching to make sure that you all stay within those parameters and I will say something if something you do goes beyond that. again, questions PM me.


----------



## Rems

Damn, i was hoping to have enough money set aside to buy a nice little inn and retire from this deadly life. I was going to have a vegie garden out the back and brew my own beer. Deadly quests and missing legendary hunters are a young man's game. 

Alas, forced back on the road from pecuniary concerns.


----------



## Midge913

Well all the Action Thread is live and can be found here. There is going to be a two week deadline for this period meaning that the next update will be on MONDAY JULY 23rd.

As a side note, I know that thing is a wall of text but the good news is that unless you have a bit of Player character interaction, indicated by the different colored text in your update, for this update you really don't need to worry about the other player's updates unless you are curious. Hope you all enjoy and happy posting!!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

this rp's gone a bit quite


----------



## Midge913

Not really mate. 5 posts in 10 hours is damn good for a two.week deadline period.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

tyranno the destroyer said:


> this rp's gone a bit quite


What you don't understand tyranno is that most RPs are 'slow' (well, the written ones anyway) they don't go very quick. Midge is correct, that is very quick, if only I'd get that turnout for Age of Imperialism...

Anyhow, I did quite enjoy writing up my post, I know a thing or two about historical nations. :biggrin:


----------



## Santaire

Yeah, I didn't participate in it myself but I've heard that The Claw sometimes had months between updates. This is quick. Or if not quick then average speed. One thing I will advise you. Don't emulate Emperorshand. He either gave you no time to post with updates every 3 days or accused you of not posting even though it was him who hadn't updated for 2 months


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is scheduled a week from yesterday. There is a good number of you that still need to post, so get on it! 

As a side note, I am most pleased with the post quality at the moment, keep it up y'all!


----------



## HOGGLORD

Have I posted yet? I thought I had, but that may just be a waiting word document.


----------



## Midge913

HOGGLORD said:


> Have I posted yet? I thought I had, but that may just be a waiting word document.


No sir you have not.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ah, then I will get right on it.


----------



## Romero's Own

hope my post is acceptable.


----------



## Santaire

I'm gone for 4 weeks from around 5pm GMT time today


----------



## Midge913

For those few of you that still need to post, please do so. The next update is schedule for this coming Monday.


----------



## Rems

Oh where did the time go?

I'll get mine up today Midge.

edit- And Posted. I apologise for the length of 2000 words, but there was so much which needed to be told!


----------



## Midge913

Hey all I just wanted to give you all a heads up that the update might be delayed a couple of days. The hotel I am at in Florida has really spotty internet and I am not sure when am going to be able to get to a good spot to post. That being said it may be as late as Sunday or Monda before I am able to update. Sorry for the inconvienence, but who would have thought that a resort hotel on a busy Florida beach would have such shoddy web connection. If any of you need to get a hold of me drop me a Pm as they are routed to my email and I will get those on my mobile.


----------



## Lord of the Night

When can we expect an update?


LotN


----------



## Midge913

Today mate. As I said I have been rushing to get all of my updates done after a week with no internet. I was going to try and get it up yesterday but work was busy so I ran out of time.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up folks. It is another big one so take your time and have fun with it. Any questions give me a holler. Next update is scheduled for TUESDAY AUGUST 14th.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I'm going to take a look at the update. I might post now or tomorrow depending on how tired I am.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Well, I'm going on holiday for two and a half weeks. Its unlikely I'll be posting on Aleron or Touch of Evil because my only connection with the internet will be a crummy tablet.


----------



## Midge913

Ok mate, have fun on your holiday.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder folks that the update is a week out. Get those posts up!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Oh crap I forgot will post up soon.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'll probably post up tomorrow, I've suddenly realised the amount of deadlines looming over me.


----------



## Midge913

Due to people still needing to post, the update has been extended by one week to TUESDAY AUGUST 21st. Get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

oh GOD I keep forgeting to do this right tommorow for sure.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Apologies. I won't be able to post for the next three days, will be going camping but will have limited internet access. And then next week I'll be away for a week-ish with about 99% chance of having no internet at all for that week, so I won't be able to update then. I'll try and get my post done before I go abroad next week, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Midge913

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Apologies. I won't be able to post for the next three days, will be going camping but will have limited internet access. And then next week I'll be away for a week-ish with about 99% chance of having no internet at all for that week, so I won't be able to update then. I'll try and get my post done before I go abroad next week, but we'll see how it goes.


K, you will just have quite a bit to post for in the following update then. Have fun with your travels.


----------



## Midge913

Righto..... It has been almost three weeks and only 5 out of 14 players have posted in the action thread. I will say that I am a bit disappointed as we are only into the second update of the RP and I don't feel that this bodes well for the survival of the thread. Karak, Bane_of_Kings, and Lord Ramo, I have received messages either here or over PM regarding what is going on with you, so to you three I will say thank you for the heads up and get your posts up when you can. 

The rest of you, get to posting. I will be updating in a week's time on MONDAY AUGUST 27th. I will be moving on. If you have not posted, you will just need to play catch up.


----------



## Lord of the Night

My vehement apologies. I had planned to post earlier but got caught up in other business. I posted as soon as I saw this.

Once again apologies for missing an extension on the deadline.


LotN


----------



## Midge913

Lord of the Night said:


> My vehement apologies. I had planned to post earlier but got caught up in other business. I posted as soon as I saw this.
> 
> Once again apologies for missing an extension on the deadline.
> 
> 
> LotN


No problem man. Thank you for the quick reply. I understand that people have busy lives, myself included, I was just getting a bit concerned due to the lack of posting. Anyhow, excellent post.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Flying back to the UK tomorrow, getting my post up will be top of my to-do list. I'll finally be able to get away from this goddamn tablet and back to mu computer. I should have bought an ipad.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, just a reminder that the update is tomorrow. I will be moving on regardless of whether you have posted or not, so get those posts up if you need to.


----------



## Rems

Excellent.


----------



## Midge913

My work day just did not cooperate with getting started on the update. I will get to work on it over the next 24 hours and have it up by tomorrow afternoon. Sorry for the delay all.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Lucky me that my post is mainly convosations with others I worked out weeks ago. My post is now up midge.


----------



## Midge913

The update is up folks. The next update will be on TUESDAY SEPTEMBER 11th. Enjoy and as always get with me if you have any questions.


----------



## Midge913

Rems and Romero- I have sent you both the addition to your update based on your decisions.


----------



## Midge913

yoyoyo- I sent the addition to your update to you via PM. Any questions let me know.


----------



## Midge913

One week to go folks. 

Serpion- I have not forgotten about you. My boy came down sick yesterday and in all the hubbub I did not get a chance to write up the second part of your update. It will be to you before I leave work today.


----------



## Midge913

I meant to post this up yesterday, but work and home were very busy over the last 24 hours. Update has been extended to TUESDAY SEPTEMBER 18th.


----------



## Midge913

Well Heresy has returned!!!!! At this point I think the most prudent course of action is to take a roll call to see who is still interested in continuing on with this RP.


----------



## Anilar

Im here for all the RP's Ill take a look over where I am with updates on the various RP's tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm still here, and want in .


----------



## Romero's Own

Yep, ready to continue over here


----------



## Santaire

Still interested, I didn't spend all that time on a character for nothing


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Midge913 said:


> Well Heresy has returned!!!!! At this point I think the most prudent course of action is to take a roll call to see who is still interested in continuing on with this RP.


continue? we've barely even started! Onwards to profoksi!


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I'm in as well. I just did my update for another RP last night, hoping to get around to this one before the weekend.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Indeed, we soldier on!


LotN


----------



## Lord Ramo

Still in.


----------



## Midge913

It seems that we have more than enough players to be rolling on with. I will take a look at things over the weekend, add posts in for those that posted prior to the update from my save file and we will see what we need to do to move on. More than likely I will issue a deadline date a week out for those that I believe still need to post and then move on from that date.


----------



## Midge913

Alright, DOUBLE POST HO!!!!!!

So, I went back through and added the posts to the thread that I had backed up. There are still several people that need to post: Lord Ramo, yoyoyo, Serpion, and Rems. 

I am going to allow a week for you all to get a post up, putting the update this coming Friday NOVEMBER 2nd. Any questions or comments get with me and let me know.


----------



## Serpion5

I don't know if I'll be able to get back into this one, but I will persevere with tashiri because I definitely want to see that one through. 

Sorry, but I also need to get VoH rolling again.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder the update is in two days folks. Post if you need to.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Have I posted? I wrote up one and put it up, but many posts were lost in the recent catastrophe.


----------



## Midge913

Yes sir you are good. Your post was submitted just before the crash.


----------



## Midge913

I am working on the update folks, It should hopefully be up later tonight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome . Great news.


----------



## Midge913

And the update has been posted!!! Enjoy this one folks. Questions get with me. The next update is scheduled for FRIDAY NOVEMBER 16TH.


----------



## Rems

I really like the diary excerpts you put in at the start of each update Midge. They're nicely foreboding and set the mood of the roleplay very well.


----------



## Midge913

Cheers mate! You get my PM's regarding Age of Dragons and Keybearers?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll have my post up by the end of the weekend for sure, great to have a new update .


----------



## Anilar

Great update Midge, and I agree with Rems about the diary parts. Its a very nice touch.
Might be inspired by the idea a little, but maybe more like little slivers of prayers.


----------



## Glasses man

I must tell you I will be following this rp from the shadows I would join but my time is very limited and I want the perfect rp for me as I will only be able to join one make sure this keeps going


----------



## Midge913

A little less than a week out from the update folks. Just a reminder to post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

So my workday today has sucked balls, leaving me very little time in front of the computer. I guess it works out ok as I received a couple of PMs from folks indicating that they would not be able to post until tomorrow. So, I will be working on the update over the course of the weekend, most likely posting it sometime Sunday evening.


----------



## Midge913

Hey all, update has been posted. If you have any questions about it please get with me and let me know. Also, since you have come in contact with some of the Fae, at least ones that you now recognize, I thought it would be prudent to remind you of the information that I posted up earlier in the thread regarding them:




The Fae:
The realms of the Faerie courts lie in the wild places of the world. Deep forests, mammoth mountains and ravines, untarnished lakes and rivers all play home to one sort of Fae or another. These beings influence the world by their presence, bringing life or death depending on their allegiences. Powerful magic weilders, perfect swordsman, archers beyond compare, uncontrolable berzerkers all populate the ranks of the fae. Such is their strength in the arcane that it is rumored that the Fae King Oberon was the first to instruct humans in the ways of sorcery. The Faerie realms can be divided into two different courts, Seelie and Unseelie, or Summer and Winter, and each approaches the world through vastly different points of view. Though its seems that their are good Faeries and bad Faeries, the way that the Fae as a whole look at the human race is like a much older sibling does a much younger one, with disdain and annoyance. The Fae are immortal, never falling to sickness or old age, and to them Humanity is no more than a primitive ape like culture that exists to be the playthings and amusements for their kind. To bargain with the Fae is to do so at your own peril, for their sense of morality is truely alien to a human. They will exploit any loop hole they can find in the deal you have made and use it to their advantage. Though they cannot speak a lie, the Fae have all grown very adept at speaking half truths and in riddles. Just because the Faerie you encounter is of the Seelie court, doesn't mean that it wont ultimately do you harm. 

Each of the courts is ruled over by a trio of Faerie Queens: the Mother, the Queen, and the Lady. Though they may take consorts, or even husbands as in the case of the Summer Queen, Tatiana, the men of the Fae Courts always hold less power than the females. Though she is the most powerful of the lot, the Mother of each of the courts is never seen, having preferred in her old age, which is quite incomprehensible for an immortal being, to withdraw from the world. The Queen is the true power of the Fae Court, each respectively wielding the power of life and light and death and darkness. Always in balance, yet always striving to overtake the other. The Lady is the most often, if one can call the rarity of an encounter with a Fae Lord something that happens often, seen plying her influence in the human world. Her curiosity of the world of men drawn from either the creativity and life that humans lead, or their capacity for cruelty, violence or war. 

Though it is something not often spoken about, it is known that the Rulers of the respective courts cannot take direct action against the other court. These rules engrained in the magic that courses through their very veins. In answer to this, each of the courts employs a mortal to act as their champion. The individual is gifted the mantel of the Knight and with this title comes power beyond what a normal man could ever hope to employ and an elongated life span. 

As a whole, Hunters try to avoid contact with the Fae, but as human civilization expands ever outward, contacts with the wild things that live in wild places grow ever more frequent. There really is little defense that humanity has against these eons old creatures, save pure iron. Magic bounces off of them, tempered steel is ineffective, and things of the natural world tend to be taken over by the nature magic of the Faerie in question. It is a good thing that the most powerful Fae, the Lords and Ladies of the faerie courts, tend to ignore humanity as we would a colony of ants. The last recorded encounter with one of the Lords of the Fae Courts was well over 500 years ago. However, there are plenty of half fae, the offspring of a Faerie Lord or Ladies and human consort, that plague humanity. Each of these half-breeds gains unnaturally long life and arcane and supernatural abilities from their Faerie parent and based on their lineage are claimed by one of the Faerie courts. These types of fae are all vulnerable to the touch of pure iron, but the ways to kill them are as varied as the types of Fae themselves. 

Seelie Fae: Also known as Summer Fae, this is the Faerie court that most people think of when they speak of Faeries. The are responsible for the life and growth of the natural world. Ranging from miniscule sprites to hulking centaurs, these fae are the most amiable and cooperative with the human world. Though it has been known for Seelie Fae to take humans as food, it is in the same manner as a wolf taking a deer in the hunt. They see it as a natural cycle of predator and prey, the weak being consumed by the strong. The feeding off of humans is definitely not the norm for members of the seelie court, but it has happened from time to time. 

Unseelie Fae: As in all things nature must have balance. The Unseelie, or Winter Fae, are cruel, capricious, and malevolent. Reveling in the part of the natural cycle concerned with death and decay. It is among the ranks of the Unseelie that you will find Incubi, Succubi, trolls, Gremlins, and all sort of nasty and unsavory beast. Unseelie fae love human prey, this is evidenced by the sheer number of forms that have evolved over the milennia, specifically adapted to feed on humans. These beasts are nasty, blood thristy, and evil. 


Next update will be two weeks out on MONDAY DECEMBER 3rd. Happy posting!


----------



## Midge913

So a week to go folks. Get those posts up as I plan to move forward on the 3rd.


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks... 

So the update is supposed to be in three days and only one of twelve of you has posted. Cheers Romero for that. It looks like I may have to push back the update if posts dont start coming in. Concerns or questions about the update, please get with me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Apologies for the delay, I'll have my post up on Wednesday if that's alright, I've been overloaded with not just loads of other projects at the moment but also Coursework. But now that most of my Coursework's out of the way I should be able to focus more time on the RP.


----------



## Midge913

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Apologies for the delay, I'll have my post up on Wednesday if that's alright, I've been overloaded with not just loads of other projects at the moment but also Coursework. But now that most of my Coursework's out of the way I should be able to focus more time on the RP.


No worries man, as you can see, you are not the only one with lots of stuff going on. It is that time of year, holidays, school finals, lots of family stuff going on, I have come to prepare myself for the slow down.

With that said, I would still like to move on with the RP in a weeks time. The new update deadline shall henceforth be MONDAY DECEMBER 10th. All Y'all save Romero need to post by then.


----------



## Midge913

Alright folks, 

So I sent out a bunch of PMs, but I wanted to address things here in the thread as well. The current update has been up for 17 days and in that time only 2 people have posted. Now to me this seems a bit out of character for an RP that was moving along rather steadily. So that leads me to ask the question, was there something about the current update that put you off posting? 

As we have the Christmas Holidays coming up, I want to make sure that this doesn't sit around for longer than it needs to and as such I think that the update should proceed as planned on the 10th. So that gives everyone about 5 days to post. My second and final question is, is that something that everyone can do? 

If you have RL stuff going on, I completely understand, but I would just like to know so I am not just spinning my wheels here so to speak. Get with me either here in the thread, via PM, or whatever other means you have of getting ahold of me and let me know.


----------



## Santaire

Well if I'm lucky enough to get a day off school from snow then I'll post on that day, otherwise I'll post something at the weekend


----------



## Midge913

Well folks, today was supposed to be update day. However, my weekend schedule really killed any chance of writing that I had. I will be updating Tashiri of Telanoth today and since 5 of the ten people that I believe are still active in this RP have posted I will be moving on with the update tomorrow. If you are one of the folks who has yet to post, I plan my update being up around 4:30 EST tomorrow, you have until then to get a post in.


----------



## Santaire

I can't mate. I'm really sorry

I have the most fucked up music teacher ever who demands that I play in two concerts, one tonight giving me an hour to work on a post and tomorrow I will have no time at all


----------



## Midge913

Alrighty folks, we are still at only 5/12 people having posted. So I am going to put this out to the folks that have: Would you like me to go ahead with an update for you few, or should I push the update back once more to see if a few more people post?


----------



## Anilar

Im conflicted on that part, would like both to see people updates, but also to move on. Don't know if a update would kick people in gear or if they will feel they get to far behind to actually continue.


----------



## Midge913

I have made the executive decision that I will be updating Thursday afternoon. I am sending out some reminder PMs as we speak, so whoever wants to post should do so before 4:30 pm EST on Thursday.


----------



## Anilar

Bane_of_kings I think your confused, it seems your shooting at my plainly mantled warrior with a heavy mace. Might be wrong, but im organising the hunters into a defensive line to fight the wave of monsters we are fighting.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Anilar said:


> Bane_of_kings I think your confused, it seems your shooting at my plainly mantled warrior with a heavy mace. Might be wrong, but im organising the hunters into a defensive line to fight the wave of monsters we are fighting.


Well, it doesn't hurt to add some support from a distance. Besides, Robin didn't actually take it down or deliver any serious harm so it didn't really affect things overall. If Midge is okay with it then I'll leave it there, but I don't mind changing it. An idea just occurred to me as well, we could use this to create potential dislike/friendship between our two characters depending on your character's personality. Either "Don't help me kill my stuff again," or "Thanks for helping me out" etc. But that's if it's OK with either you or Midge, of course. 

And on a final note, whilst Midge coloured the text in green, he mentioned "All hear and see" it so hopefully I won't have to change my post too drastically.


----------



## Anilar

Its not so much the ranged support thing, its more that as I read it, you are shooting me.


----------



## Santaire

Yeah BoK, it does sound like you're shooting at Anilar


----------



## Midge913

I would have to agree, but it is just in the very beginning of the post. If that is what you intended leave it, if you intended just to supply ranged support, you are going to need to change the first two paragraphs of the post. The plain robed warrior I was referring to was indeed Bishop Sunseen. The way it reads at the moment is that Anilar's character is in opposition to the hunters, not rallying them against the enemy.


----------



## Midge913

Update will be up tomorrow


----------



## Midge913

Update is finally up, sorry for the wait all. The next update will is scheduled for MONDAY DECEMBER 31st. Happy posting!


----------



## Midge913

Hey all! I hope that everyone had a good Christmas and that everyone has a safe and happy new year this evening!

As far as the RP goes, well as I anticipated the Christmas season has seen a slump in post frequency so I am resetting the update deadline for this RP out for two weeks. Apologies to those that have already posted, but I think that everyone else needs the time to get a post up and get back in the swing of things. 

New update day will be MONDAY JANUARY 14th. If you have any issues or expected delays please let me know, but I will be moving forward on teh 14th.


----------



## Midge913

Just a reminder that the update is scheduled for this coming Monday and most of you still need to post. Get them up when you can.


----------



## Midge913

Alright folks I am not sure what to do with this one. To this point only 4 of 9 of you have posted and I am not sure that that is really enough players to be getting on with. For those of you that are still around are you still wanting to continue? I will need at least 6 that are willing to continue posting before I am willing to update.


----------



## HOGGLORD

If I have yet to post, then I will do so this weekend, I've been rather preoccupied this week and can't really do much.


----------



## Anilar

Im hooked on this RP, not sure where everyone have disappeared to.


----------



## Romero's Own

I definitely want this to continue. I'm really wanting to see how the story unfolds.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry man, been incredibly hectic here and haven't had time to post up yet, im still in though.


----------



## Midge913

I need to have at least two more people post before I will update. So if you need to post please do!


----------



## Midge913

Still looking for one more to post.


----------



## Anilar

Swinging the whip. Come on people post.


----------



## Midge913

Update will be up tomorrow


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome .


----------



## Midge913

Indeed, I am glad that we finally got a sixth! Thank you Santaire for getting a post up.


----------



## Midge913

I must sincerely apologize for the lack of an update everyone. My work week so far has been pretty hellacious as I have had to stay late every night this week. However, I have tonight free and tomorrow is my Friday, so I should have an update up in the next 24 hours. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Midge913

So I must once again apologize. My new work schedule and everything that I have going on at home has really put a hurting on my writing time. I am going to take a roll call on this one to see who all is still interested in continuing since it has been so long since the last update. Please let me know if you are still up for things and once again I apologize for my lack of attention to this RP.


----------



## Romero's Own

As on Aleron, I will happily continue this.


----------



## Anilar

I am, my priest is about to kill a ogre, or at least pretend he did


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'm still up for continuing.


LotN


----------



## Lord Ramo

Still in, been hit with busy rl stuff at the moment.


----------



## Midge913

Alright. I am definitely willing to continue on with the four of you. However, I need to re-work some things and figure out how I am going to get where I planned on going with so few. So, I will be posting an update for this RP this coming Sunday night the 3rd. Look for it then.


----------



## Anilar

Thats super great Midge, hopefully a few others will return by then. Seems your RP's got hit hard by the hacking of the forum followed by x-mas. Hope we will grow strong as we progress into the new year.


----------



## Romero's Own

Great to hear that this will be carrying on. I am looking forward to seeing this continue.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Great work, Midge. Will certainly be on board for this.


----------



## Midge913

Update is now up. We are going to get this battle done and transition into more of the story coming up soon. Next update date is scheduled for MONDAY MARCH 18, 2013. Happy posting everyone and thanks for sticking with the RP.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Good to see the RP back. Already made my post.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome news, will get my post up over the weekend .


----------



## Anilar

I hope I can get my post finished sometime tonight, but more likely I will first get it done tomorrow. Work work work.

But haven't forgotten it.


----------



## Roy-o-Roma

You said only four, I could create someone that could hop in, with approval of course. I'm sure this also depends on how far you are in the RP too.


----------



## Roy-o-Roma

Apologies..cell double posted.


----------



## Anilar

Not sure if anything is happening Roy-o-roma. Midge haven't made much sound, since his last update which is months ago.


----------

